# yorkshire pudding for waterlily



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

I've been trying to describe yorkshire puddings to waterlily, can anyone else help me out. How do you describe a taste.

They look like this waterlily


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

They taste a bit like pancakes only nicer.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2010)

It's very tasty for one just make sure you have gravey on it yum.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Quite nice cold with jam on too!:thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

alaun said:


> I've been trying to describe yorkshire puddings to waterlily, can anyone else help me out. How do you describe a taste.
> 
> They look like this waterlily


   so its a donut without a hole  :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Omg I want yorkie pud for tea, lasagne isnt gonna cut it now.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2010)

catz4m8z said:


> Quite nice cold with jam on too!:thumbup:


Pardon did I read that right jam on yorkshire pudding? Never heard that one before.


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Can't beat yorkshire pudding! oooh yummmm toad in the hole with onion gravy! :thumbup:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> so its a donut without a hole  :lol:


:lol::lol::lol::lol: not quite  traditionally served like this









This is toad in the hole


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

MissShelley said:


> Can't beat yorkshire pudding! oooh yummmm toad in the hole with onion gravy! :thumbup:


talk about backed up :scared: :lol:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> talk about backed up :scared: :lol:


you thought I was making it up - didn't you???


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

alaun said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol: not quite  traditionally served like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahhh yeah I remember seeing that from a certain peep who I was gonna visit Lol  yeah would love to try it, might bum a recipe off ya :thumbup:


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> so its a donut without a hole  :lol:


No, not really although they do look like that in the pic so can see where you're coming from :lol:

They're made with a savoury batter, with a slight crunchy outside and softish almost nothing inside .. but flipping gorgeous cooked correctly.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

alaun said:


> you thought I was making it up - didn't you???





westie~ma said:


> No, not really although they do look like that in the pic so can see where you're coming from :lol:
> 
> They're made with a savoury batter, with a slight crunchy outside and softish almost nothing inside .. but flipping gorgeous cooked correctly.


recipe :thumbup:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> ahhh yeah I remember seeing that from a certain peep who I was gonna visit Lol  yeah would love to try it, might bum a recipe off ya :thumbup:


It's dead easy - flour, eggs, milk and my secret ingrediant passed down from generations, I'll have to pm you it - then kill you!

Daughter says don't follow my recipe - you'll only burn it coz that's what I always do (not confined to just yorkshire puddings!  ).

Whisk it all up, put in the fridge for a bit if you can be bothered. Heat up the oven and tray with fat (lard, or something similar) so it's really hot. Pour it in and wait til it rises.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Can taste very oily if they've gone wrong


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Ahhh I have just put aload of pics and how to make it on the other thread!! 

They are yummy!! Taste like pancakes, but yummier!! You gotta try them out!

Oh go have a look at my pics....something just for you WL on there!  :lol:


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Loved 'em as a kid...individual ones with butter and a sprinkling of sugar or jam...they were a sweet treat in those days of food rationing.

I remember an Aussie customer who had never heard of coconut mushrooms,and tried a bag.She returned later,said they were smashing and bought a fivers worth to take back home.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Apr 28, 2010)

Ooooh Yorkie puds with sausage and mash inside with lashings of gravy.... think i know what i want for me tea tomorrow now!


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

I had my toad in the hole for tea - yum! :drool:


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

alaun said:


> It's dead easy - flour, eggs, milk and my secret ingrediant passed down from generations, I'll have to pm you it - then kill you!
> 
> Daughter says don't follow my recipe - you'll only burn it coz that's what I always do (not confined to just yorkshire puddings!  ).
> 
> Whisk it all up, put in the fridge for a bit if you can be bothered. Heat up the oven and tray with fat (lard, or something similar) so it's really hot. Pour it in and wait til it rises.


To add to this, the longer between the mix being made and put in the oven the better. Make sure your tins are nice and hot. If you've never done this before it might be best to blind bake your tins on a low heat for an hour or so to take out any moisture (puds may stick otherwise). Just before you put the mix into the tins give it a real bashing to get the air into it and get it into the hot tins asap and back into the oven. Good luck and if it dont go right first time just try it again. :thumbup:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

bird said:


> To add to this, the longer between the mix being made and put in the oven the better. Make sure your tins are nice and hot. If you've never done this before it might be best to blind bake your tins on a low heat for an hour or so to take out any moisture (puds may stick otherwise). Just before you put the mix into the tins give it a real bashing to get the air into it and get it into the hot tins asap and back into the oven. Good luck and if it dont go right first time just try it again. :thumbup:


I think waterlily should have a go at making some and then send us the pictures for marks out of ten.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

There are plenty of Poms in Perth to tell her how to go on...


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

alaun said:


> I think waterlily should have a go at making some and then send us the pictures for marks out of ten.


I'd be ashamed to post em if it was anything like my first attempt without my mam to guide me..............Lets just say I did some fairly thick pancakes. :eek6: You wouldnt have believed that I'd been making em for a few years before I left home. :lol: :lol:


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

In America apparently they make something called Popovers which they serve sweet - it's same as Yorkshire Puds.... but... sweet. Which seems yuk to me.

I sent a box of Yorkshire Pudding Mix to someone in the USA once. We could send one to Waterlily?

Or just a bloody good recipe, or the address of her nearest Pom?


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

I've had cold yorkies with jam in em, bit of jam spread on the edge of a yorkie and then rolled like a pancake. Or on a plate with milk and sugar.


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

MerlinsMum said:


> In America apparently they make something called Popovers which they serve sweet - it's same as Yorkshire Puds.... but... sweet. Which seems yuk to me.
> 
> I sent a box of Yorkshire Pudding Mix to someone in the USA once. *We could send one to Waterlily?*
> Or just a bloody good recipe, or the address of her nearest Pom?


Good plan! I'd do it, if Waterlily would send me her ad... no problem!
I Adore YP's but never cook my own.... I buy frozen ones and stick them in 4 mins before the roast is ready.....
But then, there is only 2 of us eating so there would either be lots of YP's for us to eat or lots of waste..

oh, and I'm lazy....


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Popovers aren't as good as Yorkshire Pud, they have both over here but truth be known the pop overs are so heavy compared to Yorkshire Pudding, miss me mams she made the best. Best part is even if you screw em up they still taste great...lol


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

isnt it basically puff pastry you get on steak pies??


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Starlite said:


> isnt it basically puff pastry you get on steak pies??


:yikes: :yikes: What the heck have you been eating that someones told you are yorkies. Nothing like puff pastry :hand:


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

alaun said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol: not quite  traditionally served like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, no, no! :lol: As a Yorkshire lass born and bred (even though I'm living in exile in Derbyshire at the moment) - I have to correct this!  Yorkshire Pudding is _traditionally_ served on its own except for the gravy, as a starter before the main course. It's only the rest of the country that serves it like the pics above! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 0nyxx (Aug 9, 2008)

Loves sunday dinner with yorky puds n mushy peas mmmmmmmm


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

alaun said:


> I think waterlily should have a go at making some and then send us the pictures for marks out of ten.


well not one to turn down a dare your on Lol :thumbup: will try them tomorrow night already got dinner cooked for tonight :arf: Will post pics of my masterpiece pmsl :lol:


----------



## CheatingRabbit (Sep 15, 2009)

Don't worry.

They can't be worse than mine are...


Actually, thinking about it, they can - they could end up like my mother's... Truely awful - nearly put me off YP for life until I met Alaun:001_wub:


See darling - I didn't just want you for your money or dog. I wanted you for your cooking, carbon and all  :arf:

CR


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

CheatingRabbit said:


> Don't worry.
> 
> They can't be worse than mine are...
> 
> ...


:lol: aw thats sweet  and she wanted you for ya charm  :lol: I am speaking to the right peep aint I :scared:


----------



## CheatingRabbit (Sep 15, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> :lol: aw thats sweet  and she wanted you for ya charm


Don't forget, the wit, stunning coversation, flowing locks and extreme good looks. In fact, modesty forbids me to say I was quite a catch....



> I am speaking to the right peep aint I :scared:


If you aren't, you'll be in it deep, so deep, in fact up to your neck deep, when Alaun wakes up

CR

** Warning - parts of this post may contain fantasy **


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

> Don't forget, the wit, stunning coversation, flowing locks and extreme good looks.


that is so nice the way ya describe Alaun  you obviously were the lucky one in ya pairing :thumbup: :lol: 


> If you aren't, you'll be in it deep, so deep, in fact up to your neck deep, when Alaun wakes up
> 
> CR


oh I'm always in trouble with her she nags nags nags nags nags nags nags nags nags nags nags blah blah blah blah blah me all the time  :lol:
:lol: :lol:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> that is so nice the way ya describe Alaun  you obviously were the lucky one in ya pairing :thumbup: :lol:
> 
> oh I'm always in trouble with her she nags nags nags nags nags nags nags nags nags nags nags blah blah blah blah blah me all the time  :lol:
> :lol: :lol:


He's delusional - my dog chose him, not me! I was stuck with him. It's taken 15 years to train him and there's a lot more work to do!

WL   How could you? Nag? moi? Now get on with your yorkshire puddings and stop slacking! 

PS yes it is him, he's changed his password seeing as he couldn't remember it!


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Spellweaver said:


> No, no, no! :lol: As a Yorkshire lass born and bred (even though I'm living in exile in Derbyshire at the moment) - I have to correct this!  Yorkshire Pudding is _traditionally_ served on its own except for the gravy, as a starter before the main course. It's only the rest of the country that serves it like the pics above! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Its served that way in the North East too. :thumbup:
But I emigrated to the midlands and have got used to serving cup-cake sized ones. Hubs nearly had heart attack when I took him home and he had sunday dinner at my mams and got presented with a large one out of an 8" tin.


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Spellweaver said:


> No, no, no! :lol: As a Yorkshire lass born and bred (even though I'm living in exile in Derbyshire at the moment) - I have to correct this!  Yorkshire Pudding is _traditionally_ served on its own except for the gravy, as a starter before the main course. It's only the rest of the country that serves it like the pics above! :lol: :lol: :lol:


 I'm a yorkshire lass born and bred too - I forgot that  Never had it before a meal myself though I don't think we tend to do that anymore. Some restaurants serve it on its own with gravy but as a main course nowadays.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Spellweaver said:


> No, no, no! :lol: As a Yorkshire lass born and bred (even though I'm living in exile in Derbyshire at the moment) - I have to correct this!  Yorkshire Pudding is _traditionally_ served on its own except for the gravy, as a starter before the main course. It's only the rest of the country that serves it like the pics above! :lol: :lol: :lol:


OH agrees with you! (Yorkshire boy)


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Spellweaver said:


> No, no, no! :lol: As a Yorkshire lass born and bred (even though I'm living in exile in Derbyshire at the moment) - I have to correct this!  Yorkshire Pudding is _traditionally_ served on its own except for the gravy, as a starter before the main course. It's only the rest of the country that serves it like the pics above! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Bit like Cornish Pasties...The versions served countrywide are nothing like the original.In fact in Nottinghamshire some of the manufacturers should be locked up for making pastry like concrete.

PS...I like Yorkshire puds on the same plate as the meat and veg.


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh no! You're all going to think I'm actually from Liverpool or somewhere and pretending to be from Yorksire now!  :lol::lol::lol:

I am a yorkshire lass, honest - lol. How can I prove it? I love whippets and falt caps and rarely open my purse.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

alaun said:


> Oh no! You're all going to think I'm actually from Liverpool or somewhere and pretending to be from Yorksire now!  :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> I am a yorkshire lass, honest - lol. How can I prove it? I love whippets and falt caps and rarely open my purse.


Ee bah gum another yorkshire bewer


----------



## biscuit2010 (Jul 30, 2010)

sequeena said:


> OH agrees with you! (Yorkshire boy)


totally agree I'm from Sheffield, they are done in a big pan that fills the oven shelve and cut into strips or sqares served with gravy as a starter and if like me your from Sheffield with a dash of henersons relish!

this thread is making me hungry :thumbup:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

biscuit2010 said:


> totally agree I'm from Sheffield, they are done in a big pan that fills the oven shelve and cut into strips or sqares served with gravy as a starter and if like me your from Sheffield with a dash of henersons relish!
> 
> this thread is making me hungry :thumbup:


i agree with Spellweaver aswell im a yorkshire lass and both my Nans always served their yorkshire puddings 1st:thumbup:...........i dont tho i cant be assed i just shove them on the plate with everything else

i think you'll like them WL i make mine with soya milk and theyre still yummy:drool: and i make veggi gravy with bisto gravy granules and 1/2 a teaspoon of marmite(perhaps you could use veggimite:arf


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

soooooo I think I know how to serve it Lol though if you mob don't then I'm stuffed haha :lol: :lol: is it like a meat pie with gravy ? :arf:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> soooooo I think I know how to serve it Lol though if you mob don't then I'm stuffed haha :lol: :lol: is it like a meat pie with gravy ? :arf:


no not really


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

hawksport said:


> Ee bah gum another yorkshire bewer


Aye 'appen 



Waterlily said:


> soooooo I think I know how to serve it Lol though if you mob don't then I'm stuffed haha :lol: :lol: is it like a meat pie with gravy ? :arf:


Whaaaaaaaaaaaat? Where did you get the idea of meat from? And pastry? and you call me a knob! 

I suppose it is like a meat pie with gravy, without the meat, the pastry or the pie. It does have gravy though.  :lol:

It's just like fluffy batter. or in monster-in-laws case flat, solid and doughy.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

alaun said:


> Aye 'appen
> 
> Whaaaaaaaaaaaat? Where did you get the idea of meat from? And pastry? and you call me a knob!
> 
> ...


yeah gonna try it :thumbup: though if ya auntie wants to do me one thats better cos i cant be assed  :lol: nah will do it


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

OMW!!!!  

WL try them see if you like them first before worrying how to bloody serve them up!!!

You northerners do it your way......

us southerners will do it ours!!! We have it WITH our dinner, filled with gravy and makes a nice accompliment to a roast!! Has always been like this for years if you talk about roasts, yorkshires come with the roast.....NEVER heard of it being a starter!!!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

HarryHamster2 said:


> OMW!!!!
> 
> WL try them see if you like them first before worrying how to bloody serve them up!!!
> 
> ...


heh heh - that's because you are not fortunate enough to come from the best county in England. :lol: :lol: We invented the pudding and we know how it should be served, so whatever the rest of the world does or thinks really doesn't count for anything in our eyes! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Spellweaver said:


> heh heh - that's because you are not fortunate enough to come from the best county in England. :lol: :lol: We invented the pudding and we know how it should be served, so whatever the rest of the world does or thinks really doesn't count for anything in our eyes! :lol: :lol:


Haahaahaa!!! The most funniest thing I have read in a while!!!

People actually arguing over yorkshire puddings!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

i love them warm with golden syrup on them :thumbup: (obviously not with dinner, after :lol


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

HarryHamster2 said:


> Haahaahaa!!! The most funniest thing I have read in a while!!!
> 
> People actually arguing over yorkshire puddings!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


When I started this thread I would not have thought it would get more views and posts than pics of my lovely doggies - and a poorly one at that!  

There in the dog gallery. hint hint.  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

alaun said:


> When I started this thread I would not have thought it would get more views and posts than pics of my lovely doggies - and a poorly one at that!
> 
> There in the dog gallery. hint hint.  :lol: :lol:


aw haha hint taken and I am on my way  :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

wheres the dog gallery ?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

mumof6 said:


> i love them warm with golden syrup on them :thumbup: (obviously not with dinner, after :lol


You're a freak!  :lol:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> wheres the dog gallery ?


dog forums scroll down to gallery

ps don't look at the weeds


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

alaun said:


> dog forums scroll down to gallery
> 
> ps don't look at the weeds


weeds :confused1: darn it missed em will go lookie :001_cool: :lol:


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

HarryHamster2 said:


> Haahaahaa!!! The most funniest thing I have read in a while!!!
> 
> People actually arguing over yorkshire puddings!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


:lol: :lol: Just helping all you poor folks who don't come from Yorkshire to understand about the really important things in life :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Spellweaver said:


> :lol: :lol: Just helping all you poor folks who don't come from Yorkshire to understand about the really important things in life :lol: :lol: :lol:


This is the most important thing


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Never tasted it - but if it's anything like marmite - yeuchhh!


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Spellweaver said:


> :lol: :lol: Just helping all you poor folks who don't come from Yorkshire to understand about the really important things in life :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol:  :lol:  :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Spellweaver said:


> Never tasted it - but if it's anything like marmite - yeuchhh!


nooooooo its better just both look like shitt is all :001_cool: :lol:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> nooooooo its better just both look like shitt is all :001_cool: :lol:


I've had both - marmite is best! 
Marmite rules!!! :thumbup:


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

ha ha how did you go from yorkies to marmite :lol:
I think this should go towards another off topic thread :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

alaun said:


> I've had both - marmite is best!
> Marmite rules!!! :thumbup:


   what a load of marmite Lol :lol:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

cutekiaro1 said:


> ha ha how did you go from yorkies to marmite :lol:
> I think this should go towards another off topic thread :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


A recipe for off topic threads

First add a sensible title.
Introduce a little background information
gently add a few other posters
stir with waterlily
your sensible topic will now resemble   god only knows - could be anything when you add waterlily :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

alaun said:


> A recipe for off topic threads
> 
> First add a sensible title.
> Introduce a little background information
> ...


:scared: :scared: ya forgot the main ingredients  A sprinkle of Alaun with a dash of Simplysardonic :001_cool: :lol:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> :scared: :scared: ya forgot the main ingredients  A sprinkle of Alaun with a dash of Simplysardonic :001_cool: :lol:


 I don't know what you mean.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

thanks alaun, I'm hungry now & there are no eggs in the house:crying:
Are Yorkshire puddings fattening? I do mine in sunflower oil & use 1/2 plain & 1/2 wholemeal flours


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

mumof6 said:


> i love them warm with golden syrup on them :thumbup: (obviously not with dinner, after :lol


That's how we have them


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> thanks alaun, I'm hungry now & there are no eggs in the house:crying:
> Are Yorkshire puddings fattening? I do mine in sunflower oil & use 1/2 plain & 1/2 wholemeal flours


Well in weight watchers a small one is 1 point. But then you gotta add the oil. So nope. 

Marmite.....vegemite.......no difference......both YEURGHHH!!!!!!!


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

nooooo i was gonna have a salad but now i`ve seen the pics of roast dinners i`m trying to convince oh to take me to asda to get a roast :lol:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> thanks alaun, I'm hungry now & there are no eggs in the house:crying:
> Are Yorkshire puddings fattening? I do mine in sunflower oil & use 1/2 plain & 1/2 wholemeal flours


Lard is really good for you :lol::lol::lol: Just like chocolate and red wine :thumbup:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Noush and I were just discussing what you should make for dessert after your yorkshires and thought blancmange might be a good one. Do you have that in Oz?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Blancmange? are you serious??? lol
Angel Delight!!!!!

(or a lovely home-made apple crumble and custard, cream or ice-cream).

PS: we can send her a packet of Angel Delight along with the Yorkshire Pudding Mix.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

youve been missing out if youve never tried blacmange WL:shocked:...it was my all time favourite at school :thumbup::Singing:


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

alaun said:


> Noush and I were just discussing what you should make for dessert after your yorkshires and thought blancmange might be a good one. Do you have that in Oz?


Haven't had that for donkeys years..Mum used to make it in a rabbit shaped mould


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Kaitlyn said:


> Ooooh Yorkie puds with sausage and mash inside with lashings of gravy.... think i know what i want for me tea tomorrow now!


i agree with you there :thumbup:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Blancmange? are you serious??? lol
> Angel Delight!!!!!
> 
> (or a lovely home-made apple crumble and custard, cream or ice-cream).
> ...


Butterscotch flavour with a sprinkle of hundreds and thousands? Yum, 



poohdog said:


> Haven't had that for donkeys years..Mum used to make it in a rabbit shaped mould


Was it pink too?


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

I cant believe you're telling WL to round off her yorkie meal with some pink blob stuff for afters. :scared:
Strawberry or choc angel delight would be better. :lol:


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

bird said:


> I cant believe you're telling WL to round off her yorkie meal with some pink blob stuff for afters. :scared:
> Strawberry or choc angel delight would be better. :lol:


Nothing wrong with blancmange...Angel delights not exactly Gordon Ramsey is it?

Of course there's always Cadburys Smash,Walls mechanically recovered pork sausages, Frozen Yorkshires and gravy granules....Yummy


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

poohdog said:


> Nothing wrong with blancmange...Angel delights not exactly Gordon Ramsey is it?
> 
> Of course there's always Cadburys Smash,Walls mechanically recovered pork sausages, Frozen Yorkshires and gravy granules....Yummy


Actually not had Angel Delight in yonks.  I'd rather have some fruit crumble and custard. 

Nowt wrong with Cadburys Smash either. Bang a great big blob of butter into it, loverly (but I only have it when hubs is out)  But do confess to occasionally using it as a topper with cheese in it for cottage pie when he's not looking. :lol:


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

im proper drooling with this thread!!! i LOVE yorkshire puds! i will admit to having about 8 of them on a plate with jsut gravy mmmmmm yum!!! 

blamanche might be my fave desert ever!!! oh maybe bread & butter pud


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Carla-Jade said:


> im proper drooling with this thread!!! i LOVE yorkshire puds! i will admit to having about 8 of them on a plate with jsut gravy mmmmmm yum!!!
> 
> blamanche might be my fave desert ever!!! oh maybe bread & butter pud


I did a nice summer fruits pud the other day, with a dollop of extra thick cream on the top.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

bird said:


> I cant believe you're telling WL to round off her yorkie meal with some pink blob stuff for afters. :scared:
> Strawberry or choc angel delight would be better. :lol:


Most definitely!



poohdog said:


> Nothing wrong with blancmange...Angel delights not exactly Gordon Ramsey is it?


It's called Retro-snacking. Going back to the food of your youth......and all that. Original comfort food, even if it is bad (but you are sensible enough not to eat it every day, aren't you?).

I draw the line at mechanically recovered anythings. And my mum was too proud to ever get us Findus Crispy Pancakes.... her home cooking was a lot better anyway. (That's how it was in the 70's when there were so few ready meals). We lived in a small village, by the way. Our bestest treat was on the way home after mum & gran did the weekly shopping in the town 12 miles away, dragging us round endless shops for hours on end.... we went to Key Markets supermarket near the bus station in Yeovil, and had warm freshly made jam doughnuts, before an hour's bus journey home. Earned them doughnuts, we did, every last squirt of jam on our clothes.

Mind you my mum was a splendid baker... the next-door neighbours kids loved her chocolate gateaux, cos they weren't allowed cake at home. Their mum was a nutritionist (apparently) and they were the worst fed kids I've ever known.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

bird said:


> I did a nice summer fruits pud the other day, with a dollop of extra thick cream on the top.


im allergic to blackcurrrent & hate cream :lol::lol: im not a typical girl!


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Most definitely!
> 
> It's called Retro-snacking. Going back to the food of your youth......and all that. Original comfort food, even if it is bad (but you are sensible enough not to eat it every day, aren't you?).
> 
> ...


Sounds like you had a similar upbringing to mine. My mam did everything from stratch inlcuding making all our clothes. She actually stopped baking when I was about 8ish, everytime she spent the day baking it was all gone within 24hrs, so she decided one day to buy cakes in. :eek6: They lasted all week. :lol:


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

bird said:


> Sounds like you had a similar upbringing to mine. My mam did everything from stratch inlcuding making all our clothes. She actually stopped baking when I was about 8ish, everytime she spent the day baking it was all gone within 24hrs, so she decided one day to buy cakes in. :eek6: They lasted all week. :lol:


Me as well... There's a pic of me wearing one of her fantabulous hand knitted jumpers! I had a whole range of jumpers with elaborate patterns on! my favourite was a pink jumper, with alternate rows of bunnys and hearts in purple and pink... Teamed with a brown skirt with a big white bunny on the pockets and white tights.... I had a whole range of tunic dresses as well in differing colours with big bunny rabbits on the pockets :thumbup: I can remember her making me a skirt, big affair with netting underneath for a school photo with my brothers, it was red, I wore it with a white blouse, white tights, shiny black shoes and a fantabulous cardi, white with hearts all over, she got cross becuase I had splashed in a puddle and got my tights all muddy :thumbup:

Oooh and baking! I remember her spending all of Saturday elbow deep in flour and me 'helping' her create all these lovely cakes, pies and scones! Then years later when I was 16 being gutted because she said she hated baking, 'all them blimmin cakes' lol


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

bird said:


> Sounds like you had a similar upbringing to mine. My mam did everything from stratch inlcuding making all our clothes. She actually stopped baking when I was about 8ish, everytime she spent the day baking it was all gone within 24hrs, so she decided one day to buy cakes in. :eek6: They lasted all week. :lol:


Hahaha! yeah she made everything she could, even bread sometimes, and I used to go to school with sandwiches made from her brown bread with filling egg mayo (or egg salad cream as it was then) with eggs from our hens & ducks. Really really delicious. Unfortunately it all fell apart when she made me a school skirt which wasn't the regulation colour, I got hassled by teachers and the pee taken out of me for not looking 'right' day after day and she just didn't understand bullying.

We weren't allowed fizzy drinks or crisps either, except occasionally my parents went to the pub in the next village on a Sunday lunchtime, when we were given coke and lemonade and as many crisps as we liked, and money for the jukebox in the kids room, to keep us quiet while they had their drink in the main bar, and it was pain of death if we disturbed them.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Hummmmm this is a bad thread. For the last day or two I have been mulling over whether to make a real Trifle. From scratch. I think it is a comfort food thing cos, well, I won't go into details but I am a bit in crisis right now, so I suppose I need a special treat even though it will make me fat(ter).

So if I remember and feel up to it tomorrow and have a few spare squids..... I shall buy some sponge cakes, jelly, fresh fruit (fresh raspberries or cherries would be nice if a bit pricey), the makings of custard, and lots and lots of very thick Cream which I shall whip to within an inch of its life (that process can be most satisfying at times). 

It will not be a sherry trifle as that isn't what I know from yesteryear (it's terribly middle-class anyway) and I am not paying out for a whole bottle just for a trifle thankyouverymuch. Way I feel of late, I would drink the bottle of sherry and sod the trifle anyway.... *hic*

As it is not suitable for dog or cat (though the latter may be allowed some cream and custard if she's very good) I will be forced to eat the whole thing myself if I do make it. It does not send well through the post so please do not request mail order. Personal visitors holding spoons will be turned away at the door unless bearing monetary donations or bottles of sherry.

Of course when I go shopping tomorrow and see how much it will all cost I might change my mind anyway, especially as I have to top up my electricity key as well, but it's the thought that counts. So they say.


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

MerlinsMum said:


> It does not send well through the post so please do not request mail order. Personal visitors holding spoons will be turned away at the door unless bearing monetary donations or bottles of sherry.
> 
> 
> > :lol::lol::lol: That really made me laugh! Good luck with the trifle :thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

alaun said:


> Noush and I were just discussing what you should make for dessert after your yorkshires and thought blancmange might be a good one. Do you have that in Oz?


lmao ya all crazy :lol: is blackmange thingo like black pudding :arf: sounds rank either way I'll just have vegemite saos for supper :thumbup:


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Blancmange is a dessert made with milk and its sweet! Don't have it with a roast dinner, and is completely different to black pudding!!


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Hummmmm this is a bad thread. For the last day or two I have been mulling over whether to make a real Trifle. From scratch. I think it is a comfort food thing cos, well, I won't go into details but I am a bit in crisis right now, so I suppose I need a special treat even though it will make me fat(ter).
> 
> So if I remember and feel up to it tomorrow and have a few spare squids..... I shall buy some sponge cakes, jelly, fresh fruit (fresh raspberries or cherries would be nice if a bit pricey), the makings of custard, and lots and lots of very thick Cream which I shall whip to within an inch of its life (that process can be most satisfying at times).
> 
> ...


If you fancy a real treat/pick me up/comfort foor you could try what we are making today - raspberry and white chocolate cheesecake. MMMMmmmmm to die for. :drool:



Waterlily said:


> lmao ya all crazy :lol: is blackmange thingo like black pudding :arf: sounds rank either way I'll just have vegemite saos for supper :thumbup:


PMSL you're so funny. I'd love to see you eat blancmange with a roast dinner, in fact I think you should create a new starter...yorkshire puddings stuffed with blancmange. :lol::lol::lol::lol:

Here's a blancmage for your (WL don't pronounce the N or C when your say it) - it's said more like blermange (or it is in yorkshire).


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

dosent blamonge(thats how i pronounce it Alaun) look yummy WL:thumbup:










altho my school ones actually looked more like this:001_unsure: still very tasty mind and they had an unusual texture


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> dosent blamonge(thats how i pronounce it Alaun) look yummy WL:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitley a weird texture - kind of rubbery and milky 
better texture than tapioca though - euggghhhh!!!! frogspawn we called it at school.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

alaun said:


> Definitley a weird texture - kind of rubbery and milky
> better texture than tapioca though - euggghhhh!!!! *frogspawn we called it at school*.


you were alot politer than us, we called it sp**k


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

mumof6 said:


> you were alot politer than us, we called it sp**k


Yuk! :scared:  I can see why though!  :lol:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

alaun said:


> Definitley a weird texture - kind of rubbery and milky
> better texture than tapioca though - euggghhhh!!!! frogspawn we called it at school.


twas a bit lumpy thats for sure we called tapoica frogspawn aswell



mumof6 said:


> you were alot politer than us, we called it sp**k


i have a feeling WL wont be making a blancmange after all:lol:


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

The only times I saw Tapioca or Sago pudding was at school and in hospital...both Yuk!!


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> twas a bit lumpy thats for sure we called tapoica frogspawn aswell
> 
> i have a feeling WL wont be making a blancmange after all:lol:





poohdog said:


> The only times I saw Tapioca or Sago pudding was at school and in hospital...both Yuk!!


I don't think we're selling it to her! 

Talking of WL where the devil is she?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

alaun said:


> I don't think we're selling it to her!
> 
> Talking of WL where the devil is she?


she'll be in that kitchen whisking up them yorkshires:thumbup:


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

alaun said:


> Talking of WL where the devil is she?


Been arrested for being in possession of 2kilos of Vegemite


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> she'll be in that kitchen whisking up them yorkshires:thumbup:





poohdog said:


> Been arrested for being in possession of 2kilos of Vegemite


PMSL - or she made the puds last night and made herself sick. Maybe she's hunting for my aunty's house (half hour away from her), to taste real yorkshires from a real yorkshire person!


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

dont forget semolina on this old school reminice! i love it! as i do alll the other puds here!!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

ahhhh Lets all take the pee outta the aussie    :lol: :lol: Looks gross wont be trying it seems to have the same texture as phlegm :scared: Havent tried the yorkpudd but will do :thumbup: I think i'm gonna serve it with the entire roast inside it :arf: bit like a pie  :lol:


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> ahhhh Lets all take the pee outta the aussie    :lol: :lol: Looks gross wont be trying it seems to have the same texture as phlegm :scared: Havent tried the yorkpudd but will do :thumbup: I think i'm gonna serve it with the entire roast inside it :arf: bit like a pie  :lol:


seriosuly that pie idea is sumamt id actually do! i love york puds & roast potates- i have them inside the yporkie base with gravy & another yporkshire pud on top as a lid.. mmmmmm im drooling

gotta say though i really love blamange- it has the same consistency of creme caramel if you have had that before


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Carla-Jade said:


> seriosuly that pie idea is sumamt id actually do! i love york puds & roast potates- i have them inside the yporkie base with gravy & another yporkshire pud on top as a lid.. mmmmmm im drooling
> 
> gotta say though i really love blamange- it has the same consistency of creme caramel if you have had that before


yeah I love that :thumbup:


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

its sort of lilke that but pink!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Carla-Jade said:


> its sort of lilke that but pink!


ooh ok Lol :arf:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> yeah I love that :thumbup:


see we're not taking the pee   :lol:

Actually I love semolina with a blob of jam, yummy!

In winter we make a big casserole with a tomato base sauce and serve it inside a giant yorkshire pud, mmmmmm with a splash of worcestshire sauce. :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

alaun said:


> see we're not taking the pee   :lol:
> 
> Actually I love semolina with a blob of jam, yummy!
> 
> In winter we make a big casserole with a tomato base sauce and serve it inside a giant yorkshire pud, mmmmmm with a splash of worcestshire sauce. :drool::drool::drool:


yeah thats the image I get lol like a pie thingo thats what I'll turn it into :thumbup:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Do you know what I am now getting a taste of my own medicine - I really want a casserole in a york pud now! The only thing I have in is dairylea!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

alaun said:


> Do you know what I am now getting a taste of my own medicine - I really want a casserole in a york pud now! The only thing I have in is dairylea!


haha I wont risk asking what that is    :lol: :lol:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> haha I wont risk asking what that is    :lol: :lol:


I'm gonna tell you anyway, lol. It's cheese spread.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

alaun said:


> I'm gonna tell you anyway, lol. It's cheese spread.


oh yeah we have similar crap here I looove cheese in all forms :arf::lol:


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> haha I wont risk asking what that is    :lol: :lol:


where do you live, thats not a weirdo question is it? :scared:


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

hay come back im not a stalker i promise  :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

cutekiaro1 said:


> where do you live, thats not a weirdo question is it? :scared:


nope not at all 
Live in Perth 



cutekiaro1 said:


> hay come back im not a stalker i promise  :lol:


haha sorry mate didnt see it :arf: :lol:


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> nope not at all
> Live in Perth
> 
> haha sorry mate didnt see it :arf: :lol:


ooohhhh no wonder you dont know what a yorkshire pud is :lol:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

bird said:


> I did a nice summer fruits pud the other day, with a dollop of extra thick cream on the top.


Now THATS a proper pudding:thumbup:


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

mmmmmm Yorkshire pudding - hot for dinner and save a few to have with golden syrup after. 
I like being from Yorkshire.
Naomi x


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Lol, I never thought that a thread I started about yorshire puds would end up with over 1000 views. 

My mum used to have them with golden syrup too - I've never tried them as a sweet.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

ooh bum now I have to make them been putting it off cos I dunno where to start pmsl


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

I actually did some today looking forward to some after the main meal only to find I had no butter and the jam had a mould on it :scared: (long time no use :blushing....Ah well.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

alaun said:


> Lol, I never thought that a thread I started about yorshire puds would end up with over 1000 views.
> 
> My mum used to have them with golden syrup too - *I've never tried them as a sweet.*


you have to try them, they are gorgeous


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> ooh bum now I have to make them been putting it off cos I dunno where to start pmsl


We will be waiting for photos! I'm going to keep this thread on the first page until you provide us with evidence of yorkshire puds!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

alaun said:


> We will be waiting for photos! I'm going to keep this thread on the first page until you provide us with evidence of yorkshire puds!


:arf: thats what I was afraid of :lol: :lol: yeah yeah yeah ok will google a recipe then  :lol: :lol: cant be till next sat though


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> :arf: thats what I was afraid of :lol: :lol: yeah yeah yeah ok will google a recipe then  :lol: :lol: cant be till next sat though


dont just get a pic from google to try and trick us tho


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

mumof6 said:


> dont just get a pic from google to try and trick us tho


nah I wont thats why its taken so long I have to do it myself lol curious too :arf: :lol: :lol:

bloody wish I thought of that


----------



## CheatingRabbit (Sep 15, 2009)

I reckon we should get Alaun's yorkshire rellies to pop round and judge the puddens....

That way we'll know that she hasn't cheated.

CR


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> nah I wont thats why its taken so long I have to do it myself lol curious too :arf: :lol: :lol:
> 
> bloody wish I thought of that


Haahaa! You not tried it yet then hun?

Just had one for dinner very nice!!

Ohhhh was given some information actually as to how the yorkshire pudding become part of dinner down here.....

During the war there was rationing, food was scarse, people were hungry and trying to find many different things to eat. So sunday roast would be a very small dinner, a couple of roast potatoes for the whole family, a few slices of beef for the whole family, vegetables were few and far between, so they needed something they could make to fill them up......egss, people used to have their own chickens in them days, so very easy to get hold of, a little bit of milk and water to make it bigger, and flour was easy too. So they started to add the yorkie to their dinner to fill it up! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Some more Yorkshire Pudding trivia, from
What is the history of the Yorkshire Pudding

* The first ever recorded recipe appears in a book, The Whole Duty of a Woman in 1737 and listed as A Dripping Pudding  the dripping coming from spit-roast meat.
* The next recorded recipe took the strange pudding from local delicacy to become the nations favorite dish following publication in The Art of Cookery Made Plain and Easy by Hannah Glasse in 1747. As one of the most famous food writers of the time, the popularity of the book spread the word of the Yorkshire Pudding. It is an exceeding good Pudding, the Gravy of the Meat eats well with it, states Hannah.
* Mrs Beeton may have been Britains most famous food writer of the 19th century but her recipe omitted one of the fundamental rules for making Yorkshire pudding  the need for the hottest oven possible. The recipe was further wrong by stating to cook the pudding in advance before placing it under the meat an hour before needed. Yorkshire folk blame her error on her southern origins.
* The popularity of the dish  apart from its good match with roast meat is that when meat was very expensive, the cheap and easy to make pudding would fill stomachs and leave less room for meat.

Serving Yorkshire Pudding

* In Yorkshire serving the pudding is traditionally with gravy as a starter dish with the pudding often is the size of the plate and followed by the meat and vegetables.
* Servings today are restrained with the puddings cooked in muffin tins and one or two served alongside the meat and vegetables.
* Yorkshire pudding isnt reserved only for Sunday lunch. A large pudding filled with a meaty stew or chilli is a dish in its own right.
* Cold left-over Yorkshire Puddings make a lovely snack with a little jam or honey. Yorkshire Puddings do not reheat well, becoming brittle and dry.


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

MerlinsMum said:


> Some more Yorkshire Pudding trivia, from
> What is the history of the Yorkshire Pudding
> 
> * The first ever recorded recipe appears in a book, The Whole Duty of a Woman in 1737 and listed as A Dripping Pudding  the dripping coming from spit-roast meat.
> ...


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

No matter how you eat it or servie it up......yorkshire pudding is extremely nice!!!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

MerlinsMum said:


> Some more Yorkshire Pudding trivia, from
> What is the history of the Yorkshire Pudding
> 
> * The first ever recorded recipe appears in a book, The Whole Duty of a Woman in 1737 and listed as A Dripping Pudding  the dripping coming from spit-roast meat.
> ...


so ya wanna post the ingredient list for me  :lol:


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> so ya wanna post the ingredient list for me  :lol:


Done that already hun? At the beginning of the thread?


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Mum2Alfie said:


> Done that already hun? At the beginning of the thread?


:scared:    I swear I read it all :confused1: :lol: :lol: brb then


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Ohhhh no sorry my bad!!!!

It is on the other one........cant find it though!!!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Mum2Alfie said:


> Ohhhh no sorry my bad!!!!
> 
> It is on the other one........cant find it though!!!


Thats a relief then cos i couldnt find it  :lol:


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/115268-its-time-again-2.html

Here ya go......found it at last!!!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Mum2Alfie said:


> http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/115268-its-time-again-2.html
> 
> Here ya go......found it at last!!!


thanks mate :thumbup: do ya flatten the middle with ya fist or does it go like that by itself :confused1:


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> thanks mate :thumbup: do ya flatten the middle with ya fist or does it go like that by itself :confused1:


It will rise in the heat, but once you take it out it will flatten.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Mum2Alfie said:


> It will rise in the heat, but once you take it out it will flatten.


cool I'm sorted then just have to do it sat so I can shove a roast with it :thumbup:


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> thanks mate :thumbup: do ya flatten the middle with ya fist or does it go like that by itself :confused1:


Its natural...::lol:


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

forgotten~myth said:


> Its natural...::lol:


Awwww dont laugh at her hun! Not her fault she is an Aussie! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

forgotten~myth said:


> Its natural...::lol:





Mum2Alfie said:


> Awwww dont laugh at her hun! Not her fault she is an Aussie! :lol: :lol:


:scared: aww the support I get on this forum does wonders for my self esteem  thanks :thumbup: keeps me grounded and my head fitting thru the door :arf: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> :scared: aww the support I get on this forum does wonders for my self esteem  thanks :thumbup: keeps me grounded and my head fitting thru the door :arf: :lol: :lol:


Heehee!!! You get tons and we all love ya!!! 

Want to see some pics of your yorkie when you done it!!! :thumbup:


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

beef is in the oven with the roasties 

im cheating and having frozen yorkies today! no where near as good, but the cheap asda ones aint that bad...i cant stand the aunt bessy ones


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

vickie1985 said:


> beef is in the oven with the roasties
> 
> im cheating and having frozen yorkies today! no where near as good, but the cheap asda ones aint that bad...i cant stand the aunt bessy ones


Ohhh me neither!! They have a funny taste, nothing like a yorkie! Cheap Tesco ones arent bad, own made are best!!


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> * The first ever recorded recipe appears in a book, The Whole Duty of a Woman in 1737 and listed as A Dripping Pudding  the dripping coming from spit-roast meat.
> 
> * Yorkshire pudding isnt reserved only for Sunday lunch. A large pudding filled with a meaty stew or chilli is a dish in its own right.
> 
> * Cold left-over Yorkshire Puddings make a lovely snack with a little jam or honey. Yorkshire Puddings do not reheat well, becoming brittle and dry.


Thanks, you've just justified to the MIL why I reckon the best yorkies are done with beef dripping in the dishes. :thumbup: In fact the girls expect me to use the fat off the beef in the yorkie tins. 

Point 2 - I quite often make big yorkies in the winter when I do stews etc, just make a big yorkie and pile the stew in the middle of it. :drool:

Point 3 - when I was little my mam always used any left over mix and the spare :scared: (well there was sometimes) were used this way.


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

forgotten~myth said:


> Its natural...::lol:


Although sometimes it isn't natural and it is possible to end up with a giant beast of a pudding and not be able to put your gravy in it...
Naomi


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

155 posts on Yorkshire Puddings  We certainly set the world to rights on here :thumbup:


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

poohdog said:


> 155 posts on Yorkshire Puddings  We certainly set the world to rights on here :thumbup:


Nothing wrong with having a convo about anything! Everything is as important as the next if people want to talk about it. Would be different if people doesnt want to talk about it.


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

poohdog said:


> 155 posts on Yorkshire Puddings  We certainly set the world to rights on here :thumbup:


All's well with the world lol. I might start one on semolina and see how far we get with that too. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

i LOVE semolina its brill!! i totally want some now though!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

poohdog said:


> 155 posts on Yorkshire Puddings  We certainly set the world to rights on here :thumbup:


gotta get ya priorities right aye :thumbup: :lol: :lol:



alaun said:


> All's well with the world lol. I might start one on semolina and see how far we get with that too. :lol::lol::lol:


I'm guessing thats a lil diff to salmonella  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> gotta get ya priorities right aye :thumbup: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I'm guessing thats a lil diff to salmonella  :lol: :lol:


:lol: yeah it is!! its a thick (the way i do it!) desert similar consistency to custard but is ****** creamy in colour. yummy!


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Mum2Alfie said:


> Nothing wrong with having a convo about anything! Everything is as important as the next if people want to talk about it. Would be different if people doesnt want to talk about it.


I take it you didn't notice my smileys then?


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

just be careful when you make them coz the hot oil will splash and burn you, like i just have on my hand :frown:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

mumof6 said:


> just be careful when you make them coz the hot oil will splash and burn you, like i just have on my hand :frown:


aw ya knob, are ya ok xx


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

Waterlily have you still not tried them???


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

vickie1985 said:


> Waterlily have you still not tried them???


  no but am aiming to do a roast on sat :thumbup:


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> aw ya knob, are ya ok xx


yeah, i keep some burn stuff next to the cooker coz im always burning myself  

when i did it a said bugger and the kids all told me off for swearing :lol: :lol:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

PMSL Cheatingrabbit reckons you're not going to cook them...


...he says you can't do yorkshire puds on a barbie :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

alaun said:


> PMSL Cheatingrabbit reckons you're not going to cook them...
> 
> ...he says you can't do yorkshire puds on a barbie :lol::lol::lol:


:scared: :scared:  well then will have to prove the knob wrong  :lol: haha this is shameful now :lol:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

a countdown to yorkshire pud saturday...5...

(it is Tuesday isn't it? I always forget what day we're on in the school holidays  )


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

All this talk of Yorkshire Puds .. we're having toad in the hole tonight


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

westie~ma said:


> All this talk of Yorkshire Puds .. we're having toad in the hole tonight


ohhh please stop it! its just 10am & im so hungry i could eat a scabby horse! i could jsut get away with a lovely toad in the hole. yummmm. with semolina for afters!


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

The weather's so miserable and wintry we've decided to have a casserole in a giant york pud for tea. Yummy :thumbup:


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Carla-Jade said:


> ohhh please stop it! its just 10am & im so hungry i could eat a scabby horse! i could jsut get away with a lovely toad in the hole. yummmm. with semolina for afters!


Sorry, it's sitting in the fridge ready for tonight's tea ... welcome to come round there'll be loads 



alaun said:


> The weather's so miserable and wintry we've decided to have a casserole in a giant york pud for tea. Yummy :thumbup:


Good idea, wouldn't have thought of that  I did a pot roast in my slow cooker last week, it was nice but I now realise it was missing a large yorkshire pud :lol:


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

westie~ma said:


> Sorry, it's sitting in the fridge ready for tonight's tea ... welcome to come round there'll be loads
> 
> Good idea, wouldn't have thought of that  I did a pot roast in my slow cooker last week, it was nice but I now realise it was missing a large yorkshire pud :lol:


right i will come... where abouts do you live?! mmmm fooood! i love my slow cooker


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Carla-Jade said:


> right i will come... where abouts do you live?! mmmm fooood! i love my slow cooker


Bit of a trek to South Wales but I'll leave the kitchen window open so just follow your nose :lol: :lol:

I love my slow cooker too :001_wub:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Carla-Jade said:


> right i will come... where abouts do you live?! mmmm fooood! i love my slow cooker


Then you'll have to come to me for pudding. I do a mean semolina with strawberry or raspberry jam in the middle - yummy. Everyone else in this house hates it - so I rarely get to make it.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

westie~ma said:


> Bit of a trek to South Wales but I'll leave the kitchen window open so just follow your nose :lol: :lol:
> 
> I love my slow cooker too :001_wub:


umm yeah that is a little bit of a way! but always willing to travel for food!!! i love curry or hot pot or stew in my slow cooker they are my faves to make



alaun said:


> Then you'll have to come to me for pudding. I do a mean semolina with strawberry or raspberry jam in the middle - yummy. Everyone else in this house hates it - so I rarely get to make it.


yummmm semolina is the best! i might buy a tin today- ive never made it myself buti th as to be proper thick for me thats why the tins are so poor they are way too watery. make it & send me some!


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Carla-Jade said:


> yummmm semolina is the best! i might buy a tin today- ive never made it myself buti th as to be proper thick for me thats why the tins are so poor they are way too watery. make it & send me some!


It's in an envelope as we speak - might leak a little, so get your spoon ready!


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

alaun said:


> It's in an envelope as we speak - might leak a little, so get your spoon ready!


envelope?!  had hoped for a tuppaware tub!


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Carla-Jade said:


> envelope?!  had hoped for a tuppaware tub!


Yeah soz - it might upset the post man too I guess.  :lol::lol:


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

alaun said:


> Yeah soz - it might upset the post man too I guess.  :lol::lol:


:lol: oh well thats true... carry on :lol:


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

westie~ma said:


> All this talk of Yorkshire Puds .. we're having toad in the hole tonight


Now you've just given me an idea for tea with grandmonster tonight,  she's still here. :crying: :crying: Her mam thinks shes left home, its time for these archaic 6wk hols to be banned. :thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

alaun said:


> a countdown to yorkshire pud saturday...5...
> 
> (it is Tuesday isn't it? I always forget what day we're on in the school holidays  )


damn then I better actually write myself a note or I will forget Lol


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

OMG the female contestant on 'Dinner Date' hates yorkshire puddings!  He needs to ditch her now! She is obviously deranged!


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

alaun said:


> OMG the female contestant on 'Dinner Date' hates yorkshire puddings!  He needs to ditch her now! She is obviously deranged!


Haahaa!!! Even Alfie LOVES yorkies!!! Just give him a plate of it and he would eat it!!!  :thumbup:


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

Mum2Alfie said:


> Haahaa!!! Even Alfie LOVES yorkies!!! Just give him a plate of it and he would eat it!!!  :thumbup:


me too!! ehats this dinner date??? who could dislike yourkies?! yep- deranged!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Carla-Jade said:


> me too!! ehats this dinner date??? who could dislike yourkies?! yep- deranged!


I'll be sure to say I like it then :scared: :lol:


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

My sisters husband is Hungarian. The first time his family came over for a visit they couldn't wait to try Yorkshire Puds. My sister made them for them and they just looked at each other as if to say "whats so nice about this??" They thought they were tasteless


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> I'll be sure to say I like it then :scared: :lol:


Haahaa! No pressure hun!!! :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Mum2Alfie said:


> Haahaa! No pressure hun!!! :lol:


yeah I know none whatsoever :scared: just pages of it pmsl :arf: :lol: :lol:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Carla-Jade said:


> me too!! ehats this dinner date??? who could dislike yourkies?! yep- deranged!


It's a TV program - pretty crap really! A bit like come dine with and blind dating rolled into one show.



Mum2Alfie said:


> Haahaa! No pressure hun!!! :lol:


No pressure at all - but we will be marking them out of ten and entering them into a Wi baking competition.  :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

alaun said:


> It's a TV program - pretty crap really! A bit like come dine with and blind dating rolled into one show.


Ohhh love come dine with me....watching it now....and this Keeley is cheating and getting a restaurant doing all the work!!  Hope they find out!!!



alaun said:


> No pressure at all - but we will be marking them out of ten and entering them into a Wi baking competition.  :lol::lol::lol:


Ohhh yes thats a good idea!! Post them on FB and see what people say about them on there....heehee....we can do a poll on here! :thumbup:


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

Mum2Alfie said:


> Ohhh love come dine with me....watching it now....and this Keeley is cheating and getting a restaurant doing all the work!!  Hope they find out!!!


Is it a repeat? I think I saw that one. Did she have the waiters, from the restaurant across the road, deliver all the courses and post them in through the kitchen window? I think the table and chairs belonged to the restaurant too!  :lol::lol::lol:

ooops sorry - forgot to log daughter off. Alaun Xx


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

cant tell who's who now  Yeah alright I will post em on fb after all I am always up for a dare


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

forgotten~myth said:


> Is it a repeat? I think I saw that one. Did she have the waiters, from the restaurant across the road, deliver all the courses and post them in through the kitchen window? I think the table and chairs belonged to the restaurant too!  :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> ooops sorry - forgot to log daughter off. Alaun Xx


Yeah that one! Peeps from essex. Grrr that wasnt fair! Everyone else cooked their own and she just got a massive score from people!!


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

im addicted to that show!! how bad is it thatg as soon as i read her name i knew which episode it is!!! :lol:

waterlilly- post pics here too cos im not on your fb! or add me- either way!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Carla-Jade said:


> im addicted to that show!! how bad is it thatg as soon as i read her name i knew which episode it is!!! :lol:
> 
> waterlilly- post pics here too cos im not on your fb! or add me- either way!


  will do :thumbup: saturday :arf:


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Waterlily, do you like Tim-tams?
Lol, I only ask cos my australian friend says they are yummy and says i should get some.
He also just asked me what yorkshire pudding is lol, and his mum is british!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

EmzieAngel said:


> Waterlily, do you like Tim-tams?
> Lol, I only ask cos my australian friend says they are yummy and says i should get some.
> He also just asked me what yorkshire pudding is lol, and his mum is british!


 ya dont have tim tams :confused1: well ya missing out  the chocolaty creamy caramelly biscuity taste is divine :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> will do :thumbup: saturday :arf:


Good luck xx


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> ya dont have tim tams :confused1: well ya missing out  the chocolaty creamy caramelly biscuity taste is divine :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


they sound fab!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

westie~ma said:


> Good luck xx


is that sarcasm :confused1: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Wow they look like our penguin bars!










Actually when I typed in penguin tim tams came up!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

haha see ya have to copy us aussies in all we do    bet ya even use soap ffs


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

i was SO about to typethat!!! i saw a pic and thoughtg thats a penguin masquerading under a pseudonym


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> is that sarcasm :confused1: :lol: :lol:


Nope (well maybe a touch of sarky ) luck for you on Saturday and me tonight ... doing toad in the hole ... batter is sitting in the fridge


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> haha see ya have to copy us aussies in all we do    bet ya even use soap ffs


Soap?? na too good for that....we have things like.....










facial wash or.....










Automatic hand wash!!!! WOW!!! 

Not.......










this ole fashioned sutff!!! :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

westie~ma said:


> Nope (well maybe a touch of sarky ) luck for you on Saturday and me tonight ... doing toad in the hole ... batter is sitting in the fridge


aw I actually have butterflies bout effing these up lol specially as there is a forum of knobs waiting :lol: :lol: :lol: 



Mum2Alfie said:


> Soap?? na too good for that....we have things like.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bet ya dont use loo paper though


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> aw I actually have butterflies bout effing these up lol specially as there is a forum of knobs waiting :lol: :lol: :lol:


Photoshop


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

westie~ma said:


> Photoshop


well your making it tonight arent ya  wanna do a piccy :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :scared:


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> well your making it tonight arent ya  wanna do a piccy :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :scared:


You're on 

*Dashes off to tidy kitchen prior to photo shoot*


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

westie~ma said:


> You're on
> 
> *Dashes off to tidy kitchen prior to photo shoot*


haha omg yeah I forgot bout that I might do my nails for the pic so I can hold it up to the camera  nah as if :lol:


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> haha omg yeah I forgot bout that I might do my nails for the pic so I can hold it up to the camera  nah as if :lol:


So not fair ... I haven't got time to have a manicure  :lol:

Seriously off to cook tea --->   :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

westie~ma said:


> So not fair ... I haven't got time to have a manicure  :lol:
> 
> Seriously off to cook tea --->   :lol:


tell me about it you should see my armpits :scared: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> bet ya dont use loo paper though


Yeah we do....










But not just ANY loo paper!!! :lol: 

Now just having to do a bloody scan cause one of the pics I clicked on has a virus attached!!! I tell ya what if I didnt have Avast my netbook would be crawling!!!! :thumbup: for Avast....saved my bacon many a time!!!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Mum2Alfie said:


> Yeah we do....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aw yeah that looks soft chuck some here after ya done so I can try it :thumbup: :lol:

oooh bummer mate that is effed aye


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> aw yeah that looks soft chuck some here after ya done so I can try it :thumbup: :lol:
> 
> oooh bummer mate that is effed aye


Always happens to me...did you find one on yours after that robot link on FB? I had 2 on my system.

Anyone who looks for a cute puppy pic DONT click on the andrex puppy covered in pink loo roll, has a trogen attached to it!!!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Mum2Alfie said:


> Always happens to me...did you find one on yours after that robot link on FB? I had 2 on my system.
> 
> Anyone who looks for a cute puppy pic DONT click on the andrex puppy covered in pink loo roll, has a trogen attached to it!!!


nah mine was ok :thumbup:


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Here you all go ... not made this in yonks


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

Looks great!:thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

westie~ma said:


> Here you all go ... not made this in yonks


aw thanks for posting my pic I was having trouble getting it on here  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

forgotten~myth said:


> Looks great!:thumbup:


Thank you  *whispers* it was my second attempt shhhhh don't tell the others :lol: :lol:



Waterlily said:


> aw thanks for posting my pic I was having trouble getting it on here  :lol: :lol: :lol:


ROFLOL .... get your mits off!! :lol: :lol: Waiting for your pic on Saturday


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

westie~ma said:


> Here you all go ... not made this in yonks


Oh wow it looks blooming brilliant - is it really yours or off the internet?


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

forgotten~myth said:


> Looks great!:thumbup:


How come she never says that about my cooking?


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

This is a well meaning question  but why are the snags in there like that? wont ya have to pull em out to eat them anyway ?


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

alaun said:


> Oh wow it looks blooming brilliant - is it really yours or off the internet?


Thank you Alaun for showing so much faith in my culinary abilities :lol: T'is all mine, including the wine rack in the background *slurp slurp*  plus I've got the devastation in the rest of the kitchen (that you can't see ) as proof, flipping flour everywhere :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> This is a well meaning question  but why are the snags in there like that? wont ya have to pull em out to eat them anyway ?


Valid point, I like to make sure my sausages are cooked properly, not pale looking so I grilled them then added them into the batter to cook in the oven, not sure if that's how its supposed to be done but heyho . DD had three sausages 

eta ..... the sausages aren't welded to the yp in case thats what you think lol once cut they fall out easily


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> This is a well meaning question  but why are the snags in there like that? wont ya have to pull em out to eat them anyway ?


If by snags you mean sausages - that is what you put in a yorkshire pudding to make it into a taod-in-the-hole. You just cut through em to eat em.



westie~ma said:


> Thank you Alaun for showing so much faith in my culinary abilities :lol: T'is all mine, including the wine rack in the background *slurp slurp*  plus I've got the devastation in the rest of the kitchen (that you can't see ) as proof, flipping flour everywhere :lol: :lol: :lol:


:lol::lol: You did a good job - I'll be round in a minute for my helping :thumbup:


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

alaun said:


> If by snags you mean sausages - that is what you put in a yorkshire pudding to make it into a taod-in-the-hole. You just cut through em to eat em.
> 
> :lol::lol: You did a good job - I'll be round in a minute for my helping :thumbup:


I took snags to mean sausages  is that right?

More than welcome 

I think DD prefers shop bought ones though, can't please everyone eh? oh well


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

alaun said:


> How come she never says that about my cooking?


Cooking?:

Oooooh... You mean the burnt offerings?:lol:


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

forgotten~myth said:


> Cooking?:
> 
> Oooooh... You mean the burnt offerings?:lol:


Just say the word Alaun and she can be banned for flaming another member  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

westie~ma said:


> Just say the word Alaun and she can be banned for flaming another member  :lol: :lol: :lol:


No need because I am going to cook a cheesecake for her! Now we're even!:lol::lol::thumbup:


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Ohhh westie looks good hun. Just a couple of questions....what consistency do you do the batter at? 

Do you oven cook the sausages before hand? and to how well done?


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> ya dont have tim tams :confused1: well ya missing out  the chocolaty creamy caramelly biscuity taste is divine :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


Haha, you sound just like my aussie friend.
I saw tim tams in our local Sainsburys a fair few months ago, but can't find them anywhere since. Maybe I'm gonna have to search harder.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

im drooling over the toad in the hole! it looks well tasty!!! 

i popped to tesco mid dog walk just to buy a tin of semolina!!


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Mum2Alfie said:


> Ohhh westie looks good hun. Just a couple of questions....what consistency do you do the batter at?
> 
> Do you oven cook the sausages before hand? and to how well done?


Hmmm I did it all by eye  The batter was the same consistency or near enough as pancakes, maybe mine was a bit heavier than shop bought yps but it tasted nice 

As for the sausages, I grilled mine first (could oven them if you wanted), fully cooked them then when I noticed that the mixture had started to set popped them into the dish, tried to line them up like soldiers 

TBH I don't know if you are supposed to cook the sausages beforehand, I didn't want to take the chance though in case they didn't cook properly. It was all trial and error today and flipping good fun.

Altogether it probably took about 30-40 mins on 200 deg, I cook everything on 200


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

forgotten~myth said:


> Cooking?:
> 
> Oooooh... You mean the burnt offerings?:lol:


It's only coz I idolise you all 



westie~ma said:


> Just say the word Alaun and she can be banned for flaming another member  :lol: :lol: :lol:


Lol, she'd only argue and say it was me do the 'flaming'


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

alaun said:


> It's only coz I idolise you all
> 
> Lol, she'd only argue and say it was me do the 'flaming'


Enjoy your cheesecake  Photos please


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

westie~ma said:


> Enjoy your cheesecake  Photos please


I don't think she's going to make me one - she was being cheeky because the last time she made it, she burnt the butter and chocolate - she's worse than me. It was a no-bake cheesecake and she burnt it!

I might make it again next week though - white choc and raspberry - yummy!


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

alaun said:


> I don't think she's going to make me one - she was being cheeky because the last time she made it, she burnt the butter and chocolate - she's worse than me. It was a no-bake cheesecake and she burnt it!
> 
> I might make it again next week though - white choc and raspberry - yummy!


The cheeky minx  :lol: :lol: No bake cheesecake and she burnt it :lol: :lol:

White choc and raspberry sounds lovely *slurp*

Never done a cheesecake


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

westie~ma said:


> The cheeky minx  :lol: :lol: No bake cheesecake and she burnt it :lol: :lol:
> 
> White choc and raspberry sounds lovely *slurp*
> 
> Never done a cheesecake


Yeah and my son burnt chocolate crispy buns - I tell you they complain about my cooking and they're no better!  

I'll put the recipe up for you tomorrow - it's dead easy. Basically a bit of melting, stirring, chilling and eating! Even I can do it :thumbup:


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Cool, to make it lighter the mixture needs to be the consistency of double cream, a little thicker than pancake mix and oil in the pan your gonna cook it in should be really hot. Grilling is cool. Cuts down on the fat. I do mine grilling now. Ohhhh fancy a toad in the hole :thumbup:. Took me ages to get my yorkie mix correct and loads of teachings from my OH and MIL!!  I am useless at cooking really, but I am proud of my yorkies cause I practised and pracitsed as much as I could!!


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

alaun said:


> Yeah and my son burnt chocolate crispy buns - I tell you they complain about my cooking and they're no better!
> 
> I'll put the recipe up for you tomorrow - it's dead easy. Basically a bit of melting, stirring, chilling and eating! Even I can do it :thumbup:


That would be great, thanks :thumbup:



Mum2Alfie said:


> Cool, to make it lighter the mixture needs to be the consistency of double cream, a little thicker than pancake mix and oil in the pan your gonna cook it in should be really hot. Grilling is cool. Cuts down on the fat. I do mine grilling now. Ohhhh fancy a toad in the hole :thumbup:. Took me ages to get my yorkie mix correct and loads of teachings from my OH and MIL!!  I am useless at cooking really, but I am proud of my yorkies cause I practised and pracitsed as much as I could!!


Thanks, will remember that for next time


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

alaun said:


> Yeah and my son burnt chocolate crispy buns - I tell you they complain about my cooking and they're no better!
> 
> I'll put the recipe up for you tomorrow - it's dead easy. Basically a bit of melting, stirring, chilling and eating! Even I can do it :thumbup:


Yeah, bu we are kids-we have an excuse. I was eleven and attempting to impress my dearest mumykins!:lol:

It is not my fault that my mum taught me to cook!:lol::lol:

AND ,for the record, I _was_ going to make cheesecake! Nice that you have faith in me!:lol:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

forgotten~myth said:


> Yeah, bu we are kids-we have an excuse. I was eleven and attempting to impress my dearest mumykins!:lol:
> 
> It is not my fault that my mum taught me to cook!:lol::lol:
> 
> AND ,for the record, I _was_ going to make cheesecake! Nice that you have faith in me!:lol:


We don't have the ingredients - was the shopping fairy going to provide?   :lol:


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

Of course!:

:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Boudicca1959 (Aug 5, 2010)

Roast dinner for me on sunday


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

...4 days to WL yorkshire puddings :thumbup:

cheesecake recipe as promised:

for the biscuit base
85g/3oz digestive biscuits
85g/3oz ginger nuts
85g/3oz butter

for the filling
500g white chocolate
50g butter
500g cream cheese
50g caster sugar
175ml/60z whipping cream
255g punnet of fresh raspberries

crush biscuits and mix with melted butter.
put in flan tin and chill.

melt chocolate, butter and cool slightly.
In another bowl, mix cheese, sugar and cream. Add melted chocolate and raspberries. Stir in gently. 
Add to biscuit base. Chill in fridge. EAT - Yummy :thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

alaun said:


> ...4 days to WL yorkshire puddings :thumbup:


aw ya counting then :confused1: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> aw ya counting then :confused1: :lol: :lol: :lol:


YEP  :thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

alaun said:


> YEP  :thumbup:


yay :scared: :lol: :lol:


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

alaun said:


> ...4 days to WL yorkshire puddings :thumbup:
> 
> cheesecake recipe as promised:
> 
> ...


Brilliant, thank you. Might give it a try this weekend ... I love cheesecake


----------



## CheatingRabbit (Sep 15, 2009)

WL

Do you need a recipe for proper onion gravy to go with your puds?

Have you got everything you need? I'd hate for not be able to make them becuase you forgot the eggs/milk/flour...

Just helping

CR


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

CheatingRabbit said:


> WL
> 
> Do you need a recipe for proper onion gravy to go with your puds?
> 
> ...


Don't patronize her!:lol::lol::lol::lol:

Im sure she has everything under control!:lol::thumbup:


----------



## CheatingRabbit (Sep 15, 2009)

forgotten~myth said:


> Don't patronize her!:lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Im sure she has everything under control!:lol::thumbup:


The spelling that you seek is "patroni*s*e"
:lol:

CR


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

CheatingRabbit said:


> The spelling that you seek is "patroni*s*e"
> :lol:
> 
> CR


It 'aint necessarily so......

Is it 'patronizing' or 'patronising' in English (England)? - Yahoo! UK & Ireland Answers


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

poohdog said:


> It 'aint necessarily so......
> 
> Is it 'patronizing' or 'patronising' in English (England)? - Yahoo! UK & Ireland Answers


Thanks for backing me up!:thumbup:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

CheatingRabbit said:


> The spelling that you seek is "patroni*s*e"
> :lol:
> 
> CR





poohdog said:


> It 'aint necessarily so......
> 
> Is it 'patronizing' or 'patronising' in English (England)? - Yahoo! UK & Ireland Answers





forgotten~myth said:


> Thanks for backing me up!:thumbup:


I think what she really meant to say was...'In your face father!' :001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

I cant believe there has been 26 pages on yorkshire puds.... has anyone actually cooked any yet :lol:


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

cutekiaro1 said:


> I cant believe there has been 26 pages on yorkshire puds.... has anyone actually cooked any yet :lol:


no but i have had a tin of semolina cos of this thread!!


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

I think this weekend we're gonna be asked to try 'Roo flavoured'


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

poohdog said:


> I think this weekend we're gonna be asked to try 'Roo flavoured'


euggghh - could be worse I suppose - could be wombat flavoured. 

That reminds me...3 days to WL yorkshire puddings and counting


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

alaun said:


> euggghh - could be worse I suppose - could be wombat flavoured.
> 
> *That reminds me...3 days to WL yorkshire puddings and counting*


No pressure WL  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

alaun said:


> euggghh - could be worse I suppose - could be wombat flavoured.
> 
> That reminds me...3 days to WL yorkshire puddings and counting


Heehee, then on the day we can do hours and minutes till she trys to cook them!! :lol: :lol:

Yeah I did one on sunday.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

westie~ma said:


> No pressure WL  :lol: :lol: :lol:





Mum2Alfie said:


> Heehee, then on the day we can do hours and minutes till she trys to cook them!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Yeah I did one on sunday.


 yep no worries :arf: am going to the shop later to get some crap like gravy etc  Gonna get some aluminium trays so I dont have to wash the roast dishes :thumbup:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Mum2Alfie said:


> Heehee, then on the day we can do hours and minutes till she trys to cook them!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Yeah I did one on sunday.


That's a good idea. I'm going out tonight so may be a little hung over tomorrow - start counting without me! 

...2 days to WL's yorkshire puddings 

I guess it should be 1 day actually, seeing as tomorrow it will be hours and minutes not days.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

yeah got all my supplies for the roast and the pudding  yay


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Whats the time at yours now WL? Oh and day! or night!  I am bad!!! Is it THE D day?? How many hours till you cook them?


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Mum2Alfie said:


> Whats the time at yours now WL? Oh and day! or night!  I am bad!!! Is it THE D day?? How many hours till you cook them?


its 12.30 am here and I will prolly start them tomorrow at about three :arf: I have no idea how long to cook a roast for  :lol:


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> its 12.30 am here and I will prolly start them tomorrow at about three :arf: I have no idea how long to cook a roast for  :lol:


14 and half hours to go!!!

What meat you got? Yorkies dont take long so put them in near the end, roast potatoes take 20 mins to boil, then in the oven in a pan of oil until they look like this.....










veg like normal veg.

So just your meat.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Mum2Alfie said:


> 14 and half hours to go!!!
> 
> What meat you got? Yorkies dont take long so put them in near the end, roast potatoes take 20 mins to boil, then in the oven in a pan of oil until they look like this.....
> 
> ...


yeah its the meat I aint sure about  its chicken drumsticks cos I knew they would be quicker then beef :arf: got pumpkin, potatoes, carrots, peas and corn


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

heehee, my OH is taking the p*ss outta ya cause you got chicken drumsticks!! :lol: Take no notice, its chicken its close enough!!!  

Its about 45 mins per half a kilo, but it will all be on the packet. Just make sure you put the heat to full for about 10-15 mins then turn it down.


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

9 hours to go for D Day!!! 

Someone wanna continue it...... :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Mum2Alfie said:


> heehee, my OH is taking the p*ss outta ya cause you got chicken drumsticks!! :lol: Take no notice, its chicken its close enough!!!
> 
> Its about 45 mins per half a kilo, but it will all be on the packet. Just make sure you put the heat to full for about 10-15 mins then turn it down.


Lol wtf is wrong with chicken drumsticks in a roast  :lol: Just on to get your pudd recipe the roast is already on :arf:


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> Lol wtf is wrong with chicken drumsticks in a roast  :lol: Just on to get your pudd recipe the roast is already on :arf:


I used to take the Piddle out of my gran who fed most of the local miners on a sunday. She did a whole roast chicken and loads of drumsticks. Her chickens had at least 15 legs! :thumbup:

Cant beat a good yorkshire pud WL!

I'm looking forward to mine at my mams tomorrow! Oh and i think were an odd family, as we have our puds with gravy as a starter!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

OMG I am craving a good old roast dinner now


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

billyboysmammy said:


> I used to take the Piddle out of my gran who fed most of the local miners on a sunday. She did a whole roast chicken and loads of drumsticks. Her chickens had at least 15 legs! :thumbup:
> 
> Cant beat a good yorkshire pud WL!
> 
> I'm looking forward to mine at my mams tomorrow! Oh and i think were an odd family, as we have our puds with gravy as a starter!


I'm just gonna shove them on the edge of the plate have no idea how to eat them, will prolly shove crap in em like a pie :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

sequeena said:


> OMG I am craving a good old roast dinner now


come round :thumbup:


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> I'm just gonna shove them on the edge of the plate have no idea how to eat them, will prolly shove crap in em like a pie :lol:


cover with gravy

cut

eat

simple!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

billyboysmammy said:


> cover with gravy
> 
> cut
> 
> ...


there looking a tad oily at the moment  :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

All done :thumbup: still waiting for the middle to sink :confused1:





so how did I do :arf: :lol: :lol:


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

lmfao that looks like a meringue!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> All done :thumbup: still waiting for the middle to sink :confused1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was brilliant for a first try.:thumbup:


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

is still giggling!!!


why is it white?


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2010)

billyboysmammy said:


> is still giggling!!!
> 
> why is it white?


I don't think it was bad for a first try. Ok it's white but still not bad for a first try imo.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

haha I dunno I wasnt sure when to take it out of the oven prolly why it tasted like flour   :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> haha I dunno I wasnt sure when to take it out of the oven prolly why it tasted like flour   :lol: :lol:


My mum did the same thing when she first made them don't worry practice makes perfect.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> haha I dunno I wasnt sure when to take it out of the oven prolly why it tasted like flour   :lol: :lol:


how long did you cook them for??

:lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Just so ya know I actually cooked it and didnt use playdough like I told Noush I might  :lol: :lol:



And My son improvised seeing as there was no hole in the middle for his peas he made one :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

mumof6 said:


> how long did you cook them for??
> 
> :lol:


about ten mins :arf:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

danielled said:


> My mum did the same thing when she first made them don't worry practice makes perfect.


Thanks Dan xx wont be practicing much on these  :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> Thanks Dan xx wont be practicing much on these  :lol:


Tell you what I'll see if mum can offer any tips for you how about that.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

WL...


Did you heat the oven prior to cooking them? it needs to be much hotter than you would roast your meat or tats in.

Heat the oil in the tray first before adding the mix

Mix should be made and then put in the fridge to rest before taking out mixing again and adding to the hot trays.

Cook until really golden brown

I cant give you a recipe as mine is handed down and done by eye not measurements lol, been making em with my mum since i was knee high to a grasshopper and even my 6yr old daughter can make the batter now lol! 

Another top tip is those silicone bakeware trays are FANTASTIC for MAHOOSIVE yorkshires! 

I fancy toad in the hole tonight for tea now!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

billyboysmammy said:


> WL...
> 
> Did you heat the oven prior to cooking them? it needs to be much hotter than you would roast your meat or tats in.
> 
> ...


yeah the oven was hot as hell the veg and meat was cooking in it already, I put a teaspoon of oil in each muffin hole thingo and heated it for about five mins in the oven then scooped the slush in it then put it in the oven for tenish mins. :arf:


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

i cook mine for abotu 15 - 20 mins til golden brown...


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

mumof6 said:


> i cook mine for abotu 15 - 20 mins til golden brown...


I didnt wanna burn it


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

see WL its all ok. I can cook yorkshires without any problems but i have never been able to master proper meringues! I know who to ask next time


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> I didnt wanna burn it


Whops sounds like you did what mum did on her first attempt took it out a tad too early. Don't worry mum has done that a few times but now she has mastered it after makeing them a few times now I fancy yorkshir pudding lol.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

billyboysmammy said:


> see WL its all ok. I can cook yorkshires without any problems but i have never been able to master proper meringues! I know who to ask next time


   :lol: :lol:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Well done mate :thumbup:

How did it taste? Did your son enjoy his? Will there be yorkshire puds on your menu again, or was once enough?


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

alaun said:


> Well done mate :thumbup:
> 
> How did it taste? Did your son enjoy his? Will there be yorkshire puds on your menu again, or was once enough?


Well my sons verdict is that its gross  my verdict is it tastes like glue Lol :arf: but to be fair to you brits I think its the way I cooked it (or lack of cooking it) :lol: :lol: :lol: yeah I spose I will try em again but will leave em in a lot longer next time :thumbup:


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> Well my sons verdict is that its gross  my verdict is it tastes like glue Lol :arf: but to be fair to you brits I think its the way I cooked it (or lack of cooking it) :lol: :lol: :lol: yeah I spose I will try em again but will leave em in a lot longer next time :thumbup:


Did you try cooking it on the barbie


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

bullet said:


> Did you try cooking it on the barbie


   :lol:


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> Well my sons verdict is that its gross  my verdict is it tastes like glue Lol :arf: but to be fair to you brits I think its the way I cooked it (or lack of cooking it) :lol: :lol: :lol: yeah I spose I will try em again but will leave em in a lot longer next time :thumbup:


300 flamin' posts...get your backside back in that kitchen till you get it right.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

poohdog said:


> 300 flamin' posts...get your backside back in that kitchen till you get it right.


Lmao I was dreading your reply lol :scared: :lol: :lol: nah cant be arsed the dishes are done and so am I  :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> Well my sons verdict is that its gross  my verdict is it tastes like glue Lol :arf: but to be fair to you brits I think its the way I cooked it (or lack of cooking it) :lol: :lol: :lol: yeah I spose I will try em again but will leave em in a lot longer next time :thumbup:


Don't worry you took it out a tad too soon but you'll get there.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Just for you WL :thumbup:YouTube - Yorkshire Pudding Song:lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

danielled said:


> Don't worry you took it out a tad too soon but you'll get there.


thanks mate xx



bullet said:


> Just for you WL :thumbup:YouTube - Yorkshire Pudding Song:lol:


Lmao I tell ya what but that guy is alright  :lol:


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> thanks mate xx
> 
> Lmao I tell ya what but that guy is alright  :lol:


Want me to fix you on a date?:lol:


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Don't put too much mix in the pan..and get the fat/oil *HOT!!*


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> thanks mate xx
> 
> Lmao I tell ya what but that guy is alright  :lol:


No probs I'll ask my mum for some tips she will help you if I tell her your a friend on pf.


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

bullet said:


> Just for you WL :thumbup:YouTube - Yorkshire Pudding Song:lol:


That's blooming hilarious - made my day :thumbup: (I'm not very well  tonsilitus  so that cheered me right up  )

Here's a youtube video on how to make york puds WL

YouTube - Let's Make Yorkshire Puddings!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

alaun said:


> That's blooming hilarious - made my day :thumbup: (I'm not very well  tonsilitus  so that cheered me right up  )
> 
> Here's a youtube video on how to make york puds WL
> 
> YouTube - Let's Make Yorkshire Puddings!


aw hope ya feel better mate I wondered why ya were quiet xxxx my son had that a couple of weeks ago  
thanks will check it out


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

I never whisked the eggs just tossed em in and I never added water or salt and I never added a well in the centre and I threw all the liquid in at once not a lil at a time, my mixture was more like glug as well not runny Lol so oopsy I effed up haha but will deffo do them again I bookmarked that vid


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

To be fair I just chuck eggs in too and I don't add water either.


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

I just made some lovely Yorkshire puds here in Saudi Arabia lol - tasted just as good as in Yorkshire!


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> I never whisked the eggs just tossed em in and I never added water or salt and I never added a well in the centre and I threw all the liquid in at once not a lil at a time, my mixture was more like glug as well not runny Lol so oopsy I effed up haha but will deffo do them again I bookmarked that vid


Oh dear!!!! Nice try, but thats why it was very bad!!

Glad you are gonna try again hun! Well done for trying in the first place! Took me ages before I got my yorkies right! :thumbup:


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Mum2Alfie said:


> Oh dear!!!! Nice try, but thats why it was very bad!!
> 
> Glad you are gonna try again hun! Well done for trying in the first place! Took me ages before I got my yorkies right! :thumbup:


By the time she's finnished trying, we'll be able to walk across the sea to see her, with all the discarded yorkies she's thrown in:lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2010)

bullet said:


> By the time she's finnished trying, we'll be able to walk across the sea to see her, with all the discarded yorkies she's thrown in:lol:


Your a poet and didn't know it sea and see walk across the sea to see her get it?


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

That video is spot on...the final pictures have left me ruddy starving...I've only had bits and bobs today.
Gonna do a proper meal tomorrow...often can't be bothered living alone...too many pots afterwards...:001_rolleyes:


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

poohdog said:


> That video is spot on...the final pictures have left me ruddy starving...I've only had bits and bobs today.
> Gonna do a proper meal tomorrow...often can't be bothered living alone...too many pots afterwards...:001_rolleyes:


Where did you get the smiles from hun? They are great!! :thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

bullet said:


> Want me to fix you on a date?:lol:


yeah mate :thumbup: 



poohdog said:


> That video is spot on...the final pictures have left me ruddy starving...I've only had bits and bobs today.
> Gonna do a proper meal tomorrow...often can't be bothered living alone...too many pots afterwards...:001_rolleyes:


ya should do what I did and get disposable baking tins for the roast :arf: or cook enough for a week and freeze it in individual portion size containers.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> yeah mate :thumbup:
> 
> ya should do what I did and get disposable baking tins for the roast :arf: or cook enough for a week and freeze it in individual portion size containers.


Not copying you...I've heard your puds taste like glue :scared: dunno who said it


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

poohdog said:


> Not copying you...I've heard your puds taste like glue :scared: dunno who said it


:lol: yeah was me


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> Well my sons verdict is that its gross  my verdict is it tastes like glue Lol :arf: but to be fair to you brits I think its the way I cooked it (or lack of cooking it) :lol: :lol: :lol: yeah I spose I will try em again but will leave em in a lot longer next time :thumbup:


well i was hoping to see a better result than this! glue! :lol:

good to hear youre gunna persevere WL:thumbup: it'll be so worth it! hahaa


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

I can't believe this _'oh so important thread' _had disappeared to page 4 :scared: :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

alaun said:


> I can't believe this _'oh so important thread' _had disappeared to page 4 :scared: :lol:


Its scandalous isnt it, flippin people on here dont know whats truelly important do they .


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Hey Aussie!!! Do you want to know about Lancashire Hot Pot...Cornish Pasty...Kendal Mint Cake...Melton Pork Pie?? We could get this thread to a thousand pages...


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

poohdog said:


> Hey Aussie!!! Do you want to know about Lancashire Hot Pot...Cornish Pasty...Kendal Mint Cake...Melton Pork Pie?? We could get this thread to a thousand pages...


oooh I like a challenge! Or how about Betty's Hotpot?

Take your pick WL - I can feel some more lessons coming on  :thumbup:


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

stew and dumplings?

Pie n peas?


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Spotted dick and custard??? :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Bread and butter pudding?

Jam roly poly?

Ohhh do you know mince pies?? Alot of people dont know what these are!!


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

I thought EVERYBODY knew what mince pies are!

I have a recipe for orange ones!:thumbup:


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Mum2Alfie said:


> Spotted dick and custard??? :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Bread and butter pudding?
> 
> ...


Ah! its a long time since i had a spotted dick in custard:lol:


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

forgotten~myth said:


> I thought EVERYBODY knew what mince pies are!
> 
> I have a recipe for orange ones!:thumbup:


Some people from other countries dont hun. Just wait and see what comes back!


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

bullet said:


> Ah! its a long time since i had a spotted dick in custard:lol:


I havent had any for ages!!! It is defo yummy!! :thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

poohdog said:


> Hey Aussie!!! Do you want to know about Lancashire Hot Pot...Cornish Pasty...Kendal Mint Cake...Melton Pork Pie?? We could get this thread to a thousand pages...





alaun said:


> oooh I like a challenge! Or how about Betty's Hotpot?
> 
> Take your pick WL - I can feel some more lessons coming on  :thumbup:


I can feel a stroke coming on  :lol: and btw course we have mince pies  :lol: tried to look for aussie foods you can do for me instead and we only have damper and vegemite haha :scared:  :lolh bugger :arf:


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Haahaa, ok my bad!!


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

Haha! Its okay, we forgive you!


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

But I was so sure I had spoken to people who didnt know what they were!!  Gonna have to think now, see if I can remember who it was!


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

I've heard of damper - is it a kind of bread?


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

alaun said:


> I've heard of damper - is it a kind of bread?


yeah you should know that the first settlers ate it :lol: :lol:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> yeah you should know that the first settlers ate it :lol: :lol:


Ah good ole convict food  :thumbup:


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

alaun said:


> Ah good ole convict food  :thumbup:


That made me chuckle! :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

alaun said:


> Ah good ole convict food  :thumbup:


:lol: yep prolly walked right into that one :arf:


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> I can feel a stroke coming on  :lol: and btw course we have mince pies  :lol: tried to look for aussie foods you can do for me instead and we only have damper and vegemite haha :scared:  :lolh bugger :arf:


Yeah...Billy Connolly likes Vegemite when in Oz..unfortunately when he spilt some on the bed sheets the chambermaid thought he's crapped himself.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

poohdog said:


> Yeah...Billy Connolly likes Vegemite when in Oz..unfortunately when he spilt some on the bed sheets the chambermaid thought he's crapped himself.


hahaha yeah it does look dodgy :lol: I eat it every single day Lol I am a Vegemite addict


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

:001_wub::001_tt1:Absolutely love vegiemite!


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

forgotten~myth said:


> :001_wub::001_tt1:Absolutely love vegiemite!


what is vegiemite


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

cutekiaro1 said:


> what is vegiemite


It is the New zealand/australian equivalent of marmite!:thumbup:


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

forgotten~myth said:


> It is the New zealand/australian equivalent of marmite!:thumbup:


ohhhhhh ok thanks


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Its pooh in a jar:thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

bullet said:


> Its pooh in a jar:thumbup:


yeah veggie pooh :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

bullet said:


> Its pooh in a jar:thumbup:





Waterlily said:


> yeah veggie pooh :thumbup: :lol:


*Sigh* :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> yeah veggie pooh :thumbup: :lol:


I dont know why but i feel like a marmite sandwich now


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm gunna have a cup of tea, and guess what?............i've got gingernuts:thumbup:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

bullet said:


> I'm gunna have a cup of tea, and guess what?............i've got gingernuts:thumbup:


I've got a Garibaldi:thumbup:


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

I have marmite on toast!:thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

I've got delta creams :thumbup:


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> I've got a Garibaldi:thumbup:


Now i could go down the usual route here, and i'm biting the back of my hand, you just want to see me get into trouble again, dont cha :lol:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> I've got delta creams :thumbup:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

bullet said:


> Now i could go down the usual route here, and i'm biting the back of my hand, you just want to see me get into trouble again, dont cha :lol:


Who? Me? Wouldn't dream of it, I'm an upstanding pillock of the community


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Who? Me? Wouldn't dream of it, I'm an upstanding pillock of the community


More like outstanding:lol: and WL, what the hell is a delta cream?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

bullet said:


> More like outstanding:lol: and WL, what the hell is a delta cream?


Its for her intimate rashes:lol:


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Its for her intimate rashes:lol:


Too many brazillians, thats why you end up with a gariboldi:lol:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

bullet said:


> Too many brazillians, thats why you end up with a gariboldi:lol:


HAHAHAHA! Gotcha down to the lowest level again
SS- 1 with the Bullet yet to score	:001_tt2:


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> HAHAHAHA! Gotcha down to the lowest level again
> SS- 1 with the Bullet yet to score	:001_tt2:


Bugger!:dita:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> Who? Me? Wouldn't dream of it, I'm an upstanding pillock of the community


:confused1: :lol: leaning against a wall ya mean after a hard night :lol:



bullet said:


> More like outstanding:lol: and WL, what the hell is a delta cream?






simplysardonic said:


> Its for her intimate rashes:lol:


:scared: yeah wanna help I cant reach  :lol:


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> :confused1: :lol: leaning against a wall ya mean after a hard night :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> :scared: yeah wanna help I cant reach  :lol:


Aint they what the yanks call Oreo's? And i've got a cat scratching post you can use if you cant reach:lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

bullet said:


> Aint they what the yanks call Oreo's? And i've got a cat scratching post you can use if you cant reach:lol:


nah they are not as dark as oreos and they are better  :lol:
ok cool will ya send the post down under for me  :lol:


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> nah they are not as dark as oreos and they are better  :lol:
> ok cool will ya send the post down under for me  :lol:


You can hold it down under yourself:scared: Oh! sorry, i see what you mean:lol:


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

It started out as an innocent yorkshire pudding thread! Where did it all go wrong?

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

bullet said:


> You can hold it down under yourself:scared: Oh! sorry, i see what you mean:lol:





forgotten~myth said:


> It started out as an innocent yorkshire pudding thread! Where did it all go wrong?
> 
> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


SS always leads threads astray  and bullet is no better :frown: now can we get the thread back on track ffs


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> SS always leads threads astray  and bullet is no better :frown: now can we get the thread back on track ffs


Hmmmm... :idea: I know!

Lets turn it into a game! (She shrieked with fake enthusiasm!)

You tried cooking yorkshire puds so why dont you suggest a typical aussi meal for us to try and so on?

Probably not a great idea but...:blushing:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

forgotten~myth said:


> Hmmmm... :idea: I know!
> 
> Lets turn it into a game! (She shrieked with fake enthusiasm!)
> 
> ...


nah bugger that :lol:


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> nah bugger that :lol:


Lol!

I thought as much:lol::lol::lol:

Keep the randomosity going!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

forgotten~myth said:


> Lol!
> 
> I thought as much:lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Keep the randomosity going!


cant control it anyway its a pf disorder to hijack threads :lol: :lol:


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

forgotten~myth said:


> It started out as an innocent yorkshire pudding thread! Where did it all go wrong?
> 
> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


Nobody since Hereward the Wake has discussed Yorkshire Puddings for so long...of course it's gone off subject.Remember Harold burning the cakes? It wasn't cakes it was Yorkshires.


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

I've got a hobnob   :thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

alaun said:


> I've got a hobnob   :thumbup:


aw not fair I was born without one  :lol:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

alaun said:


> I've got a hobnob   :thumbup:


You want to take it off the hob before it burns


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> You want to take it off the hob before it burns


yeah feel the heat baby !! :lol:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

poohdog said:


> Nobody since Hereward the Wake has discussed Yorkshire Puddings for so long...of course it's gone off subject.Remember Harold burning the cakes? It wasn't cakes it was Yorkshires.


I thought it was Alfred the Great who burned the cakes/Yorkshire puddings. He obviously wasn't a 'great' cook then was he


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

It's a good job I'm not having a hobnob followed by a breakaway :scared::scared: :lol:


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

alaun said:


> I've got a hobnob   :thumbup:


-----------------------------------*************************++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

bullet said:


> -----------------------------------*************************++++++++++++++++++++


I've just had a Jammy todger


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> I've just had a Jammy todger


:confused1: what was that cant quite read it did ya say ya todger got jammed


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> I've just had a Jammy todger


------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> I've just had a Jammy todger


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: Wish I'd saved my rep for that one now :thumbup:


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> I thought it was Alfred the Great who burned the cakes/Yorkshire puddings. He obviously wasn't a 'great' cook then was he


Knew it was one of 'em

Yeah....King Harold was the one that bollocked one of my ancestors.He was shooting arrows straight up in the air and Harold said...
"Watch out you prat...you'll have somebody's eye out with one of those."


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

poohdog said:


> Knew it was one of 'em
> 
> Yeah....King Harold was the one that bollocked one of my ancestors.He was shooting arrows straight up in the air and Harold said...
> "Watch out you prat...you'll have somebody's eye out with one of those."


William, he was the welsh one wasn't he?, he knitted the Boyo tapestry:lol:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

bullet said:


> William, he was the welsh one wasn't he?, he knitted the Boyo tapestry:lol:


You're on form today Bullet:lol:


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> You're on form today Bullet:lol:


The ol brains been rested in between the housework:thumbup:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

bullet said:


> The ol brains been rested in between the housework:thumbup:


I take it all your underpants have now got iron sized burn holes in the crotch now:lol:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

bullet said:


> William, he was the welsh one wasn't he?, he knitted the Boyo tapestry:lol:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> I've just had a Jammy todger


Do you like them wid jam in:lol: YouTube - Bob Marley. Jamming.


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

My computer breaks for one morning and you don't look after the thread 

Come on then WL what is damper?


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

alaun said:


> My computer breaks for one morning and you don't look after the thread
> 
> Come on then WL what is damper?


 was distracted :arf:

Australian Damper - info and recipe


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> was distracted :arf:
> 
> Australian Damper - info and recipe


that sounds nice, might try it next week


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

wheres these pictures of yorkshire puds waterlilly?!!

i was really hoping to see them... 

This will throw the topic off again.... 

Baked Beans on toast?!? My American relatives thought we were flipping mad!! 

:crazy:

Waterlily you ever heard of this?


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

mumof6 said:


> that sounds nice, might try it next week


must confess I only had em in school cos I had no choice :lol: :lol:



Lollie1515 said:


> wheres these pictures of yorkshire puds waterlilly?!!
> 
> i was really hoping to see them...
> 
> ...


page 29 is my master piece :001_cool: :lol: 
yeah baked beans on toast are a fave specially with cheese on toast :thumbup:


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> must confess I only had em in school cos I had no choice :lol: :lol:


oh, maybe i wont try them then :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

i didnt realise that this post was so long - i swear i only saw it as 54 pages :-S hehe!! 

your attempt did make me chuckle! but practice makes perfect and once you have the hang of them - you'll LOVE them!! xx


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

mumof6 said:


> oh, maybe i wont try them then :lol: :lol:


nah its nice, its bread with no flavour :thumbup: :lol:



Lollie1515 said:


> i didnt realise that this post was so long - i swear i only saw it as 54 pages :-S hehe!!
> 
> your attempt did make me chuckle! but practice makes perfect and once you have the hang of them - you'll LOVE them!! xx


  yeah I was so worried that it had to be perfect for the knobs here to view I was too careful and didnt cook em enough :arf: :lol: so its there fault


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> nah its nice, its bread with no flavour :thumbup: :lol:
> 
> yeah I was so worried that it had to be perfect for the knobs here to view I was too careful and didnt cook em enough :arf: :lol: so its there fault


have you tried again since? x


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Damper - sounds ...erm....interesting :lol::lol::lol:

Have you tried a layer of marmite/vegimite on your toast before you add the baked beans? Yummy!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Lollie1515 said:


> have you tried again since? x


nah but will  I am stubborn :thumbup:



alaun said:


> Damper - sounds ...erm....interesting :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Have you tried a layer of marmite/vegimite on your toast before you add the baked beans? Yummy!!! :thumbup:


ewwww thats bloody rank :scared: I like cucumber and vegemite though on crackers :thumbup:


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> nah but will  I am stubborn :thumbup:
> 
> ewwww thats bloody rank :scared: I like cucumber and vegemite though on crackers :thumbup:


Gross!:scared:

And, btw It is great with marmite/vegemite!:thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

forgotten~myth said:


> Gross!:scared:
> 
> And, btw It is great with marmite/vegemite!:thumbup:


nah try it :thumbup: I also love raw onion sliced up with cheese cubes :arf: great for the immune system


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> nah but will  I am stubborn :thumbup:
> 
> ewwww thats bloody rank :scared: I like cucumber and vegemite though on crackers :thumbup:


Don't give up on it after a few more tries bet you will have it perfect.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Do ya have these hundreds & thousand biscuits cos i'm eating em now :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> Do ya have these hundreds & thousand biscuits cos i'm eating em now :thumbup:


Awww yum they look tasty.:drool:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> Do ya have these hundreds & thousand biscuits cos i'm eating em now :thumbup:


We had them in New zealand - they are gorgeous! :thumbup: Do you have these sweets - called Jazzies?










Give the vegimite on toast with beans a go - you'll be pleasantly suprised.  :thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

alaun said:


> We had them in New zealand - they are gorgeous! :thumbup: Do you have these sweets - called Jazzies?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahh yeah we call em freckles :thumbup:
yeah I will prolly :arf:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Do you know my friend in New Zealand found a shop that sells real Blackpool Rock


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

must say though ya getting ripped off with ya freckles we have em covered completely in 100's n 1000's


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

alaun said:


> Do you know my friend in New Zealand found a shop that sells real Blackpool Rock


hmm is that candy


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

alaun said:


> Have you tried a layer of marmite/vegimite on your toast before you add the baked beans? Yummy!!! :thumbup:


EWW!

and



Waterlily said:


> nah but will  I am stubborn :thumbup:
> 
> ewwww thats bloody rank :scared: I like cucumber and vegemite though on crackers :thumbup:


EWW!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> EWW!
> 
> and
> 
> EWW!


Lmao :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2010)

You are makeing me hungry stop it now I want some ice cream with hundreds and thousands on it.


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> hmm is that candy


Erm yeah, how do I describe rock? It's hard candy, very sweet, gets sticky if you leave it too long. It's hard so you have to suck it unless you have really strong teeth. It says the name of the seaside town all the way through it.Rock (confectionery) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> EWW!
> 
> and
> 
> EWW!


It could have been worse...I could have suggested a layer of hundreds and thousands before the beans!   :lol::lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

do ya have fairy floss there ?


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> do ya have fairy floss there ?


:scared:::scared: that's a bit personal :lol::lol::lol:

Is it what we call candy floss?


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

alaun said:


> :scared:::scared: that's a bit personal :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Is it what we call candy floss?


yep but ours looks better :arf: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2010)

Last time I had candy floss I got into a sticky situation with it lol don't ask.


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> yep but ours looks better :arf: :lol:


Prove it 



danielled said:


> Last time I had candy floss I got into a sticky situation with it lol don't ask.


You can't say that and leave us hanging  You've got to tell now! 

*hey guys we did it over 3000 views :lol::lol::lol::lol: and I bet quite a few people eating yorkshire puddings over the last week too. :lol::lol::lol::thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

alaun said:


> Prove it


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

alaun said:


> Erm yeah, how do I describe rock? It's hard candy, very sweet, gets sticky if you leave it too long. It's hard so you have to suck it unless you have really strong teeth. It says the name of the seaside town all the way through it.Rock (confectionery) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


It also does strange things when your lovely children shove it in the back of your fridge which is on the fritz & which freezes stuff if the stuff gets shoved too far back- it sort of 'melts' & forms a transparent layer of stickiness that glues everything in the vicinity to the shelf & confuses you when you fo to take a pint of milk out & it doesn't budge & you can't work out why



alaun said:


> It could have been worse...I could have suggested a layer of hundreds and thousands before the beans!   :lol::lol:


rather Marmite & hundreds & thousands than baked beans:lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2010)

alaun said:


> Prove it
> 
> You can't say that and leave us hanging  You've got to tell now!
> 
> *hey guys we did it over 3000 views :lol::lol::lol::lol: and I bet quite a few people eating yorkshire puddings over the last week too. :lol::lol::lol::thumbup:


You really want to know. I was the only one not laughing.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> It also does strange things when your lovely children shove it in the back of your fridge which is on the fritz & which freezes stuff if the stuff gets shoved too far back- it sort of 'melts' & forms a transparent layer of stickiness that glues everything in the vicinity to the shelf & confuses you when you fo to take a pint of milk out & it doesn't budge & you can't work out why


haha kids aye :lol: :lol:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Waterlily said:


>


Had to do a double take at those lollipops, they look a bit, erm, suggestive:arf::lol:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> It also does strange things when your lovely children shove it in the back of your fridge which is on the fritz & which freezes stuff if the stuff gets shoved too far back- it sort of 'melts' & forms a transparent layer of stickiness that glues everything in the vicinity to the shelf & confuses you when you fo to take a pint of milk out & it doesn't budge & you can't work out why
> 
> rather Marmite & hundreds & thousands than baked beans:lol:


ewwww

my daughter hates beans too



danielled said:


> You really want to know. I was the only one not laughing.


ah! I can see it now :lol:

Look how exciting ours can be...it comes in bags too


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> Had to do a double take at those lollipops, they look a bit, erm, suggestive:arf::lol:


yeah ya lick em up and down till it shrinks :thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

alaun said:


> ewwww
> 
> my daughter hates beans too
> 
> ...


yeah looks alright :thumbup: is he single :arf:


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2010)

alaun said:


> ewwww
> 
> my daughter hates beans too
> 
> ...


Do you really want to know. You'll have to try and do something to persuade me to tell.:lol:


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

do you have toffee apples and rock dummies at your fairgrounds too?

oooh do you have rock?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

alaun said:


> Look how exciting ours can be...it comes in bags too


With scary evil clown faces on too :cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin:*runs & hides*


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

billyboysmammy said:


> do you have toffee apples and rock dummies at your fairgrounds too?
> 
> oooh do you have rock?


yeah we have toffee apples :thumbup: and rock like as in a blokes anatomy or as in ayers rock :confused1: :lol: :lol: nah dont think so


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> With scary evil clown faces on too :cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin:*runs & hides*


Awwww sorry i forgot you didn't like them. 

No WL it's not him that comes in a bag Take that which ever way you like :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

alaun said:


> Awwww sorry i forgot you didn't like them.
> 
> No WL it's not him that comes in a bag Take that which ever way you like :lol::lol::lol:


:scared: :scared: well thats good cos he's too old anyway  and this bags zipped up tight :001_cool: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2010)

alaun said:


> Awwww sorry i forgot you didn't like them.
> 
> No WL it's not him that comes in a bag Take that which ever way you like :lol::lol::lol:


Are you sure you really want to know what happened with me and the last candy floss I had. In the mean time I'll leave you wondering lol.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

alaun said:


> Awwww sorry i forgot you didn't like them.


I want one for the freezer door to stop me eating all the Haagen Dazs Praline & Cream ice cream I bought last week cos it was on offer:lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> I want one for the freezer door to stop me eating all the Haagen Dazs Praline & Cream ice cream I bought last week cos it was on offer:lol:


aw :lol: I'll send my cousin it over :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

alaun said:


> Do you know my friend in New Zealand found a shop that sells real Blackpool Rock


My family has made rock for many years...nowadays we sell mostly cut pieces which are very popular.
We used to make sticks for many seaside resorts and found it funny when people locally came back from the coast with sticks that we made just up the road.
A trainee once made a batch with EIRE written through it...but spelt it wrong:blush: The Irish buyer said..."Ahhh dat's olright they can't spell here anyway!" and took the lot :001_tongue:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

ahhh I think we have that kinda stuff here not sure what its called though


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> ahhh I think we have that kinda stuff here not sure what its called though


Roo Rock....:001_cool:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

poohdog said:


> My family has made rock for many years...nowadays we sell mostly cut pieces which are very popular.
> We used to make sticks for many seaside resorts and found it funny when people locally came back from the coast with sticks that we made just up the road.
> A trainee once made a batch with EIRE written through it...but spelt it wrong:blush: The Irish buyer said..."Ahhh dat's olright they can't spell here anyway!" and took the lot :001_tongue:


:thumbup::lol::lol::lol: Brilliant - daughter is all giddy coz there's a picture of mum's post on the internet - she thinks I'm famous :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

poohdog said:


> Roo Rock....:001_cool:


nah dont think the roos get constipated :confused1: :lol:


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

alaun said:


> :thumbup::lol::lol::lol: Brilliant - daughter is all giddy coz there's a picture of mum's post on the internet - she thinks I'm famous :lol::lol::lol:


Jordan and Paris Hilton...eat ya heart out...


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

alaun said:


> :thumbup::lol::lol::lol: Brilliant - daughter is all giddy coz there's a picture of mum's post on the internet - she thinks I'm famous :lol::lol::lol:


aw haha ya are famous mate on pf anyway :thumbup: :lol: famous for hijacking threads  :lol:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> aw haha ya are famous mate on pf anyway :thumbup: :lol: famous for hijacking threads  :lol:


Someone's got to hijack them and get them back on track after you've derailed them! :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

alaun said:


> Someone's got to hijack them and get them back on track after you've derailed them! :lol:


  well I'm speechless :lol:

but only cos its 1.30 am when my brain cell has rested I will think of something :arf: :lol:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> well I'm speechless :lol:
> 
> but only cos its 1.30 am when my brain cell has rested I will think of something :arf: :lol:


Why are you up so late? Don't you ever sleep? On a work night I'm in bed for 10pm at the latest, as its the hols I'm in bed for 10 but reading til midnight. I don't know how you manage it


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

alaun said:


> Why are you up so late? Don't you ever sleep? On a work night I'm in bed for 10pm at the latest, as its the hols I'm in bed for 10 but reading til midnight. I don't know how you manage it


not working tomorrow and even when i am I cant sleep i lay there and worry  so I find if i crash late I sleep :arf: I can function on four hours


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> not working tomorrow and even when i am I cant sleep i lay there and worry  so I find if i crash late I sleep :arf: I can function on four hours


OMG  I can just about function on 8 hours - I'll do some sleeping for you! I've even been taking a nap in the afternoon whilst on hols 
Hence my location - land of nod


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

alaun said:


> OMG  I can just about function on 8 hours - I'll do some sleeping for you! I've even been taking a nap in the afternoon whilst on hols
> Hence my location - land of nod


great have some nice dreams for me too  :scared: not about me just for me  :lol:


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> not working tomorrow and even when i am I cant sleep i lay there and worry  so I find if i crash late I sleep :arf: I can function on four hours


im exactly the same


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> All done :thumbup: still waiting for the middle to sink :confused1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO i would have missed these pics had my friend (*cough*BBM), not pointed me in their direction:thumbup:

well wot can i say:001_unsure:.......at least you tried WL:lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> LMAO i would have missed these pics had my friend (*cough*BBM), not pointed me in their direction:thumbup:
> 
> well wot can i say:001_unsure:.......at least you tried WL:lol:


 oh err thanks BBM  :lol: :lol: yeah the potatoes were great :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> oh err thanks BBM  :lol: :lol: yeah the potatoes were great :thumbup: :lol:


apart from the dumpling looking puddings... it looks yummy:thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> apart from the dumpling looking puddings... it looks yummy:thumbup:


aw great yeah I cant make dumplings either so that will be next :thumbup:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> aw great yeah I cant make dumplings either so that will be next :thumbup:


hahaa maybe they'll look like puddings:lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> hahaa maybe they'll look like puddings:lol:


I just hope they taste like the ones I ate as a kid :arf:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Can you make pancakes? Just aim for that then cook them in the tins - it might work


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

Wooooooooooo! Mums Famous! :cornut:


Must be my sister thats so hyper about it! :crazy::crazy:

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

forgotten~myth said:


> Wooooooooooo! Mums Famous! :cornut:
> 
> Must be my sister thats so hyper about it! :crazy::crazy:
> 
> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


Yeah - it was the daft one not the wierd one :lol::lol::lol:

Morning my little yorkshire puddings :thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

hellooooooo


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> hellooooooo


Hellooooo this thread has been popular hasn't it.


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

It has become popular - I forgotten what it's about now though :lol::lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2010)

alaun said:


> It has become popular - I forgotten what it's about now though :lol::lol:


It's about yorkshire pudding.:lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

alaun said:


> It has become popular - I forgotten what it's about now though :lol::lol:


who cares its been fun :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> who cares its been fun :thumbup:


You can say that again.


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

I figured it was time to revive the disappearing thread as Poohdog mentioned how fascinating and uplifting it had been.


PMSL - we're all so much better off after this thread.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

alaun said:


> I figured it was time to revive the disappearing thread as Poohdog mentioned how fascinating and uplifting it had been.
> 
> PMSL - we're all so much better off after this thread.


Lmao bet he will go and whack his head on the wall now  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

cant believe this is still going :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Starlite said:


> cant believe this is still going :lol:


and going :lol:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> Lmao bet he will go and whack his head on the wall now  :lol: :lol:





Starlite said:


> cant believe this is still going :lol:


I took photos of my yorkshire puds for you ages ago and forgot to put them on...off to look to see where I put them...

Poohdog will be besides himself with joy :thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

alaun said:


> I took photos of my yorkshire puds for you ages ago and forgot to put them on...off to look to see where I put them...
> 
> Poohdog will be besides himself with joy :thumbup:


hahaha yep he deffo will :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh no they seem to have been deleted...I will have to go through the whole process again. :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

alaun said:


> Oh no they seem to have been deleted...I will have to go through the whole process again. :lol:


well in the kitchen then and start cooking :arf: :lol:


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

Lol! I missed this thread and the all round randomness!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

forgotten~myth said:


> Lol! I missed this thread and the all round randomness!


So did Poohdog :thumbup:


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

someone should pm poohdog to let him know about this thread


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

mumof6 said:


> someone should pm poohdog to let him know about this thread


pmsl right on it :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

The kids next door have challenged me to a water fight... I'm just updating you guys while i wait for the kettle to boil! :devil:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Starlite said:


> The kids next door have challenged me to a water fight... I'm just updating you guys while i wait for the kettle to boil! :devil:


no worries :thumbup: will try not to take the thread off track  :lol:


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Starlite said:


> The kids next door have challenged me to a water fight... I'm just updating you guys while i wait for the kettle to boil! :devil:


Hahahaha I think it might be slightly wrong to pour boiling water on children, oh well!


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::001_cool:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Amy&Ted said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::001_cool:


  aw we look great dont we :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> aw we look great dont we :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


Can i be the one on the left... his tash is most like mine!!! :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Amy&Ted said:


> Can i be the one on the left... his tash is most like mine!!! :lol::lol::lol::lol:


:lol: :lol: no worries mate I relate to that bewildered stare on the left anyway


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Starlite said:


> The kids next door have challenged me to a water fight... I'm just updating you guys while i wait for the kettle to boil! :devil:





CharleyRogan said:


> Hahahaha I think it might be slightly wrong to pour boiling water on children, oh well!


PMSL I think that's what they definitely call cheating!  :lol::lol::lol:

Morning my little puddings, how are we all?


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

alaun said:


> PMSL I think that's what they definitely call cheating!  :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Morning my little puddings, how are we all?


helloooooo lets eat muffins



:lol:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> helloooooo lets eat muffins
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


euggghhhh!!!! I will not be munching any muffins thank you   :lol:

I think we should all try to invent a new dish based on yorkshire puddings and put our pictures on here. And it's about time you had another go :thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

alaun said:


> euggghhhh!!!! I will not be munching any muffins thank you   :lol:
> 
> I think we should all try to invent a new dish based on yorkshire puddings and put our pictures on here. And it's about time you had another go :thumbup:


yeah yeah yeah  :lol: will do soon :arf:


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Ahhhhh the yorkshire pudding thread!! 

:001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:

I missed it! :lol: :lol: 

So whats going on in the world of Yorkies??

we gotta make up our own dish related to yorkies? 

Ok.....will have to think. Sounds good fun! 

WL you need to try them again hun!


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> yeah yeah yeah  :lol: will do soon :arf:


You said that three weeks ago! :lol::lol:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Just adding Borderer's puddings to the thread. I will not let it die, lol. 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/124527-my-puddings.html


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

WL you need to try them again you can do it.:thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

alaun said:


> Just adding Borderer's puddings to the thread. I will not let it die, lol.
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/124527-my-puddings.html


Lmao mine was better :lol: :lol:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

alaun said:


> Just adding Borderer's puddings to the thread. I will not let it die, lol.
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/124527-my-puddings.html


rise, rise, RISE, RISE my puddings......


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

alaun said:


> Just adding Borderer's puddings to the thread. I will not let it die, lol.
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/124527-my-puddings.html


i got lovely puddings:thumbup:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

borderer said:


> i got lovely puddings:thumbup:


bet mine are bigger


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

alaun said:


> bet mine are bigger


bet mine aaint  :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> bet mine aaint  :lol:


ya gob is:thumbup:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

borderer said:


> ya gob is:thumbup:


oooh miaow!:lol:

my hubby's puddings are looking mouthwatering & are nearly ready for dishing up:arf:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

borderer said:


> ya gob is:thumbup:


 :thumbsup: (imagine that thumb up ya ass ) wait :confused1:


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> :thumbsup: (imagine that thumb up ya ass ) wait :confused1:


ohhh ecstacy:arf::arf:rrr::001_tt1::yesnod::yesnod:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

borderer said:


> ohhh ecstacy:arf::arf:rrr::001_tt1::yesnod::yesnod:


 I said wait  :lol:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> I said wait  :lol:


whats he got to wait for? The margarine to melt?:lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> whats he got to wait for? The margarine to melt?:lol:


nah mate I gotta clean me nails :thumbsup: but really is there any point :confused1: :lol: :lol: :scared:


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> I said wait  :lol:


i cant:arf:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

borderer said:


> i cant:arf:


bend over then .............batter up :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> bend over then .............batter up :lol:


:yesnod::yesnod::yesnod::yesnod::yesnod::yesnod::001_tt1:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

borderer said:


> :yesnod::yesnod::yesnod::yesnod::yesnod::yesnod::001_tt1:


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

Waterlily said:


>


What do you know lol it's Bart Simpson.:lol:


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

I've heard of Yorkshire Pudding, but not entirely sure what it is. What makes it different from a piece of bread with a hole partly through the middle?

Clam chowder and maple syrup is what New Hampshire (and the rest of New England) is known for. I don't like soups though. I love fresh maple syrup. A farm near my house makes and sells maple syrup.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

DogLover1981 said:


> I've heard of Yorkshire Pudding, but not entirely sure what it is. What makes it different from a piece of bread with a hole partly through the middle?
> 
> Clam chowder and maple syrup is what New Hampshire (and the rest of New England) is known for. I don't like soups though. I love fresh maple syrup. A farm near my house makes and sells maple syrup.


Here is a yorkshire pudding they are yummy.










They are gorgeous really tasty especially with gravey on them. Got that off photobucket lol.


----------

